# WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES!!]?



## Capolini

*WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Mans best friend. How many of you Flashaholics have Dogs? What breed/how many Dog do you have?

I know for sure that I would never have purchased an LED Torch if it was not for my Siberian Husky, "Capo"! It is a necessity to have a torch for safety and navigation! I walk Capo at least 6.5 miles a day[10.46KM].Two of my night walks are on semi-Isolated dirt roads with 0 to 5 cars driving by in an Hours+ time. The other is on a hiking trail with no cars! 

I blame Capo for turning me into a Flashaholic! I reached 20 torches in my first year! 

He is my only Dog and one is enough,,,,being that I live in a Condominium!! He is a great Dog and loved by all.An Absolute "Chick Magnet"!! lol! He is VERY alert, has a very high prey drive, escape artist[!!!], agile, athletic and a great disposition!

He will be Three[3] the day after Christmas[12.26.2013/26.12.2013!] Date numerically diversified for ALL CPF members around the World! 


Please tell me about your pooches! No Dog is better than another. They are all special in their own way! 


*MERRY CHRISTMAS/HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL!!:santa:*

PHOTO WAS TAKEN A FEW WEEKS AGO.THANKS TO *NORM *FOR HELPING ME POST IT!!!


----------



## 880arm

Beautiful dog. My family had a Husky when I was young and seeing your photo reminds me of how much he enjoyed the cold of winter as opposed to the summer heat of Kentucky. On those rare occasions we would have a few inches of snow, you could look out the window and see him just sprawled out on the ground.

My current dog is a Red Heeler, a.k.a. an Australian Cattle Dog. He turns 11 years old this week but is so energetic I still almost think of him as a pup. It's hard to believe he's practically a senior citizen in dog years. His name is Bo.

One valuable lesson I have learned is to never name your dog something that rhymes with "no"


----------



## dbleznak

My 12 year old English Bulldog ROXY


----------



## yoyoman

My 4 year old Miniature Australian Shepherd Biscuit


----------



## Capolini

880arm said:


> Beautiful dog. My family had a Husky when I was young and seeing your photo reminds me of how much he enjoyed the cold of winter as opposed to the summer heat of Kentucky. On those rare occasions we would have a few inches of snow, you could look out the window and see him just sprawled out on the ground.
> 
> My current dog is a Red Heeler, a.k.a. an Australian Cattle Dog. He turns 11 years old this week but is so energetic I still almost think of him as a pup. It's hard to believe he's practically a senior citizen in dog years. His name is Bo.
> 
> One valuable lesson I have learned is to never name your dog something that rhymes with "no"



Thank You!!

Hey,,"Bo" and "Capo" may share the Same Birthday,or at least close!! Capo will be 3 on December 26th, when is Bo's B'day?


----------



## Capolini

yoyoman said:


> My 4 year old Miniature Australian Shepherd Biscuit



Nice pooch!! They are also very energetic Dogs! Capo has played with several Australian Shepherds at the Dog park, including the miniature ones!


----------



## Capolini

dbleznak said:


> My 12 year old English Bulldog ROXY



He/She[?] looks very serious and Philosophical! I am guessing a Male?!

I think Capo and I saw Roxy when we hiked from Valley Forge to the Art Museum!! lol!


----------



## 880arm

Capolini said:


> Thank You!!
> 
> Hey,,"Bo" and "Capo" may share the Same Birthday,or at least close!! Capo will be 3 on December 26th, when is Bo's B'day?



I don't know for sure, in fact it may be today. The friend I got him from only told me it was a few days before Christmas.


----------



## yoyoman

We used to have a Vizsla. Now that was an energetic dog! 

Biscuit is a flashaholic, too. She goes nuts when I go near my flashlights. She knows we're either going for a walk or just going to hang and compare beams or tints.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Biscuit should be immortalized in plush. One of the most beautiful dogs I've ever seen.

~ Chance


----------



## yoyoman




----------



## Capolini

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Biscuit should be immortalized in plush. One of the most beautiful dogs I've ever seen.
> 
> ~ Chance



Biscuit is a great looking pooch!! The OP's is not too shabby either!

I would not go so far as to say immortalized!! 

I can only think of a handful that actually are. Ever here of "Balto" or "Togo"?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Time to add Capo to the list.


----------



## Capolini

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Time to add Capo to the list.


 Awesome!!! :twothumbs I have A Mother and a Pup just like that! They are Black and White like Capo! lol!

There are many more to add to the list! I hope more people put pics. of the pooches on here. 

I had to have Norm help me post my picture of Capo!!!

I have to learn[probably not hard, I just need patience] how to use the "Photobucket" so I can post more pics.! :sigh:


----------



## Capolini

*CAPO LEAVING BREEDERS!! PLEASE TAKE ME! 3.18.2011*


----------



## Capolini

*Pensive and Stoic look!





*


----------



## Capolini

Ok!! Thank You "Northernstar" [David] for simplifying Photobucket!! Last pic. for tonight! I have over 3500 pics. on my computer to download on Photobucket!! lol!

*Capo's Father-"MAX"*-Named after one of the Siberians in "8 Below"


----------



## moshow9

I said goodbye to the one in my avatar this past August - a German Shepard/Boxer mix. She was one month shy of 11 years and a big part of the family.

My current "puppy" and companion is a 10 month old Beagle rescue, he's also a big part of the family.


----------



## Capolini

moshow9 said:


> I said goodbye to the one in my avatar this past August - a German Shepard/Boxer mix. She was one month shy of 11 years and a big part of the family.
> 
> My current "puppy" and companion is a 10 month old Beagle rescue, he's also a big part of the family.



Sorry for your loss and happy for your new smiling "pooch"!!


----------



## nitesky

Great pictures! One reason I made sure I always had a decent light handy for many years was my black and tan dachshund. Short and dark dogs are easy to lose at night. A bright orange collar and leash on walks did help. So did a wide beam 500 lumen light (most recent acquisition). I managed to keep her weight just right, and she was very active. Just over a week ago she took her last trip to the vet. I had to say good-bye to my companion for over 16 years. This thread has been uplifting and I think there will be another dog in my future. Thanks everyone!


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

2-year-old German Shepherd, 31" at shoulders, 90 lbs. 

I love him because taking him out and for walks at night justify plenty of light purchases ;-)


----------



## Capolini

nitesky said:


> Great pictures! One reason I made sure I always had a decent light handy for many years was my black and tan dachshund. Short and dark dogs are easy to lose at night. A bright orange collar and leash on walks did help. So did a wide beam 500 lumen light (most recent acquisition). I managed to keep her weight just right, and she was very active. Just over a week ago she took her last trip to the vet. I had to say good-bye to my companion for over 16 years. This thread has been uplifting and I think there will be another dog in my future. Thanks everyone!


 
I am sorry for your loss,,,,,,,Dogs are special. Just like humans who live a long life, when a Dog lives long and passes it does not diminish the pain.

I hope you get another Pooch soon!

On the human side, My Great Uncle is 102. He lives in Italy. I found out today that he has Prostrate Cancer that has spread to his bones. I am very grateful that I went to Italy Twice and met him among others and have Hundreds of pics. and video!

I am glad my Thread helped you and it is nice to see others Display their Dogs!


----------



## Capolini

ThirstyTurtle said:


> 2-year-old German Shepherd, 31" at shoulders, 90 lbs.
> 
> I love him because taking him out and for walks at night justify plenty of light purchases ;-)



lol!! I totally understand! I have justified several torches because of Capo!!

GSD are awesome pooches. I grew up with them. All Three[3] were named Baron!! Three consecutive GSD!

Check this website out,a GSD website that I am on.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/subscription.php


----------



## yoyoman

Every cliche about dogs is true. Unconditional love. Loyalty without strings. 

They read us and treat us all differently. Biscuit doesn't play with my 17 year old son. She hangs with him. Biscuit does whatever my 12 year old daughter wants. Let's trot like horses, stay next to me while I read a book, come in the bathroom while I shower. Biscuit follows my wife like a shadow and plays frisbee with her. No matter how late I get home from work, Biscuit is waiting at the door. And she wants some lovin before I can take my shoes off.

Biscuit loves Switzerland. Not just the walks, trails and space. She gets great service in restaurants. In the summer, she gets water before we do. She goes on trains and buses. Here are Biscuit and Sarah at the glacier above Zermat. Sarah's train ticket was 1/2 price; Biscuit was free.


----------



## Capolini

yoyoman said:


> Every cliche about dogs is true. Unconditional love. Loyalty without strings.
> 
> They read us and treat us all differently. Biscuit doesn't play with my 17 year old son. She hangs with him. Biscuit does whatever my 12 year old daughter wants. Let's trot like horses, stay next to me while I read a book, come in the bathroom while I shower. Biscuit follows my wife like a shadow and plays frisbee with her. No matter how late I get home from work, Biscuit is waiting at the door. And she wants some lovin before I can take my shoes off.
> 
> Biscuit loves Switzerland. Not just the walks, trails and space. She gets great service in restaurants. In the summer, she gets water before we do. She goes on trains and buses. Here are Biscuit and Sarah at the glacier above Zermat. Sarah's train ticket was 1/2 price; Biscuit was free.



Great picture!


----------



## Capolini

*Football[American!] Anyone?!! Just wish the pic. was better quality,,,,,,but you have to love the pose!







*


----------



## markr6

This was my Australian Shepherd, Toby. We found a new home for him earlier this fall for several reasons. I still think it was the right decision but I miss him so much


----------



## Capolini

markr6 said:


> This was my Australian Shepherd, Toby. We found a new home for him earlier this fall for several reasons. I still think it was the right decision but I miss him so much



Wow!! Those EYES look Turquoise.They are beautiful,they almost don't look real! I hope his new Home is conducive for his energy level!

My Siberian has beautiful Ice Blue Eyes, these are beautiful Turquoise Eyes.

Did you think of getting another Dog that fits you better?

I live in a Condominium. I almost gave Capo to Two different Siberian rescues in his first year,,he was very difficult,now I am a "Flashaholic", Capo will be 3 the Day after Christmas and things are easier!


----------



## kwak

Wow what gorgeous dogs you all have.

Jack Russell Terrier here (Bella).
Coming up to 3 years old now and comes absolutely everywhere with us.

First walk out the house after she'd had her jabs






Kids playing dress up with her






Hiking with her as a pup












Mountain biking as she got older







Swimming in the summer












And a hiking again







We've had at least one dog every single day of my life, as i'm 44 now that means there has been some pretty fantastic dogs, dogs i consider mates.
Gotta say though Bella is the best dog we've had.


----------



## Capolini

kwak said:


> Wow what gorgeous dogs you all have.
> 
> Jack Russell Terrier here (Bella).
> Coming up to 3 years old now and comes absolutely everywhere with us.
> 
> First walk out the house after she'd had her jabs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids playing dress up with her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiking with her as a pup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mountain biking as she got older
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swimming in the summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a hiking again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've had at least one dog every single day of my life, as i'm 44 now that means there has been some pretty fantastic dogs, dogs i consider mates.
> Gotta say though Bella is the best dog we've had.



Nice pictures,nice pooch!! MY Dog also has an Italian Name, his name is Capo! Capo means "Chief/Boss/President in Italian,Bella means Beautiful In Italian!

Are you an Italian living in beautiful Greece? I have a lot of relatives in Italy..they live forever! 103 is the record so far with a Great Uncle 102!


----------



## markr6

Capolini said:


> Wow!! Those EYES look Turquoise.They are beautiful,they almost don't look real! I hope his new Home is conducive for his energy level!



Yes, it took us 2 months to find the right owner. They have 8 acres, pole barn left open for when he's outside. But there's usually someone around (retired couple) to keep him busy in the home. Plus they already had another 2-year old Aussie. Perfect setup for Toby! Definitely a bittersweet moment, but I know he's having a blast. Toby was about 9 months old when we gave him away. I never thought it would be so hard but after all the training and bringing him up from 8 weeks really builds a strong bond.

Basically, we just wern't home enough for him. He did fine in his crate, but it didn't seem right since we were always coming and going with work and running errands. Maybe something like a Golden Retriever in the future after we have our first kid soon.


----------



## kwak

Capolini said:


> Nice pictures,nice pooch!! MY Dog also has an Italian Name, his name is Capo! Capo means "Chief/Boss/President in Italian,Bella means Beautiful In Italian!
> 
> Are you an Italian living in beautiful Greece? I have a lot of relatives in Italy..they live forever! 103 is the record so far with a Great Uncle 102!



Hi,

Nope no Italians in the family (i'm actually a Brit), it was a name the kids picked out.
Mainly because it's a name of a character in a movie they like.


----------



## Greta

This is my current pack... :santa: They are all English Bulldogs except Gracie - she's a French Bulldog.






Happy Ho-Ho-Ho!


----------



## dbleznak

Capolini said:


> He/She[?] looks very serious and Philosophical! I am guessing a Male?!
> 
> I think Capo and I saw Roxy when we hiked from Valley Forge to the Art Museum!! lol!



Roxy is a 12 year old female, she snores like a football player. We share a CPAP machine. Let's meet King of Prussia ! 

E-A-G-L-E-S !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Archimedes of Syracuse

This is my dog Reese, he is 9 year old Shetland Sheepdog (Sheltie). The running joke in our home is that he is smarter than most people we have met. I swear the dog almost seems human sometimes.


----------



## Capolini

markr6 said:


> Yes, it took us 2 months to find the right owner. They have 8 acres, pole barn left open for when he's outside. But there's usually someone around (retired couple) to keep him busy in the home. Plus they already had another 2-year old Aussie. Perfect setup for Toby! Definitely a bittersweet moment, but I know he's having a blast. Toby was about 9 months old when we gave him away. I never thought it would be so hard but after all the training and bringing him up from 8 weeks really builds a strong bond.
> 
> Basically, we just wern't home enough for him. He did fine in his crate, but it didn't seem right since we were always coming and going with work and running errands. Maybe something like a Golden Retriever in the future after we have our first kid soon.


You did a nice thing for your Pooch! You cared enough and did the right thing.

Some people do not care enough/unaware, get a Dog, don't know the breed, lock in a crate all day and the poor pooch has no life! 

I met a lady whose boyfriend worked 12 hours a day. Basically the only time the Dog was out of the crate was for 3 or 4 hours after he got home from work and before he went to bed,,,,,then the Dog goes right back in the crate!

As I indicated in a prior post, I almost gave up several times on my Siberian. He was too much to handle for a Condo!! I did not know any better. His groomer[she had a Husky] encouraged me to hang in there. I did. Capo will be 3 on 12.26.2013[Two Days] and I am glad! Now I am a Flashaholic because of Capo,,,,but he keeps me in shape with all of our hikes!

Have a nice Christmas!

p.s. Golden Retrievers are great Pooches!


----------



## Capolini

dbleznak said:


> Roxy is a 12 year old female, she snores like a football player. We share a CPAP machine. Let's meet King of Prussia !
> 
> E-A-G-L-E-S !!!!!!!!!


 Cool!! we are only 10 miles apart! I will PM you!


----------



## Capolini

Greta said:


> This is my current pack... :santa: They are all English Bulldogs except Gracie - she's a French Bulldog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Ho-Ho-Ho!



Wow!!! 7 pooches!! The pooches look great and your new picture looks great to.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Capolini

I meant to put this photo up yesterday in memory of my best friend and his Father who is also a great friend.

Christopher[on Left] got killed by a drunk Driver on 12.23.1995[yesterday was the 18th Anniv. of his passing]

Hal, Christopher's Father is on the right. He is dying from the insidious and dreadful disease called Alzheimers. I saw him yesterday,he is not well.

I miss Chris and it is sad to see Hal[I have known them since 1980] in his condition. Hal, is the only person I know that Golfed with the President of the United States and Met the Pope!! He is very successful, loved and generous. He donated millions of dollars to cancer research in the Philadelphia area.

God Bless the Davis family.

p.s. I will put up a picture of *JEFFERSON *their beautiful Boxer who will be 10 on July 4th!


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Can't really find any pics..but our yellow Lab Alfie is one of the best dogs we've ever had.

He's now 8,I think.


----------



## Ropes4u

Dachshund 
Boston Terrier
American Black and Tan coonhound


----------



## alpg88

brittany spaniel.


----------



## Capolini

alpg88 said:


> brittany spaniel.




Your pooch sleeps like a human!!!


----------



## dano

I have a DDR line German Shepherd, and a Dutch Mastiff, a.k.a. a pug.


----------



## Capolini

dano said:


> I have a DDR line German Shepherd, and a Dutch Mastiff, a.k.a. a pug.



Love GSD,grew UP W/them!! Three[3] consecutive GSD from 1957 to 1977 all named Baron!! I was born in 1960 so I do not remember the first one!! lol!

:santa:


----------



## Capolini

*SEE POST #39

This is Jefferson "Moulton" Davis!! He will be 10 on July 4th! A very SWEET yet POWERFUL Dog! I witnessed him at age 9 run down and kill Two Squirrels in 10 days! This Dog killed a Deer! The Davis's had a 18 Bedroom, 22 acre, estate w/ a 10' high fence to keep the deer out. The only way the deer could sometimes get in was by straddling the washboard type entrance at the driveway. Anyway, this particular deer made a fatal mistake and ran into the fence and Jefferson mauled the poor thing!!!

Here he is! I miss him. Mrs. "D" had to sell their house last September due to Hal's sickness. Jefferson went to live with her Nephew in New Jersey.







*


----------



## Capolini

Capo's first major Kill!!


For people who do not know the Siberian Husky Breed they are in the classification of working Dogs. You NEVER let a Siberian off the leash for Two reasons: They are Runners and have a VERY high prey drive for small animals,mine has a high prey drive for any animal except Dogs!! He loves Dogs and just wants to play!

Capo killed this groundhog with ME as his co conspirator!! The Memorial Day Massacre- 5.27.2013!!! Capo was on a leash and we ran the Ground Hog down!! He was so proud he carried it 1.5 miles back to my house!!!

:santa::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa:


----------



## sentry_

German Shepherd - 3 years old.


----------



## alpg88

Capolini said:


> Your pooch sleeps like a human!!!


lol, yea, sometimes i think he is.


----------



## Capolini

sentry_ said:


> German Shepherd - 3 years old.



Beautiful GSD!:thumbsup:


----------



## sentry_

Capolini said:


> Beautiful GSD!:thumbsup:



Thanks! He's such a loyal, smart and well-behaved dog. He's my first GSD and I'm hooked for life now on the breed.


----------



## Capolini

sentry_ said:


> Thanks! He's such a loyal, smart and well-behaved dog. He's my first GSD and I'm hooked for life now on the breed.



I grew up with GSD as I indicated in an earlier post! three consecutive GSD all named BARON!!!

Here is a GSD website that you may like, I am on it! 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/subscription.php


----------



## Fast LT1

I have a pure bread field trial golden retriever. Certified hips, ears etc... She is a certified therapy dog and search and rescue dog. Bread her 3 times and have sold pups to world class hunters, one ego writes for field and stream. Awesome dog! And like stated above, taking her on walks got me hooked on surefires.


----------



## sentry_

Capolini said:


> I grew up with GSD as I indicated in an earlier post! three consecutive GSD all named BARON!!!
> 
> Here is a GSD website that you may like, I am on it!
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/subscription.php



Thanks. I'll have to check that forum out!


----------



## dano




----------



## AMD64Blondie

dano said:


>



Another beautiful German Shepard. What's their name?


----------



## dano

AMD64Blondie said:


> Another beautiful German Shepard. What's their name?



JudasKiss Von Sentinel Harts

Call name: Draego.


----------



## Capolini

Only picture of Capo and I [6 months old]


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Let me guess, you're the family photographer. You've probably taken fifty pictures of Capo and other family members but nobody else in your family takes pictures of you and Capo. Same with my family...... By the way, I think you're spoiling that dog. 

Happy New Year,

~ Chance


----------



## Capolini

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Let me guess, you're the family photographer. You've probably taken fifty pictures of Capo and other family members but nobody else in your family takes pictures of you and Capo. Same with my family...... By the way, I think you're spoiling that dog.
> 
> Happy New Year,
> 
> ~ Chance


 
This is true,as an old friend of mine says!!

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU AND ALL CPF MEMBERS AND THEIR FAMILIES!!,,,,,,,,,,,,WHICH ABSOLUTELY INCLUDES THEIR "POOCHES"!!


----------



## Uncle Alvah

How many dogs? Too many!
1 Boston terrier
2 beagles
2 Shepherds
2 Fila Brasileiros

Toss in 3 horses, two mules, 2 cats and a passel of chickens and you have a small insight into my crazy life!


----------



## Capolini

Uncle Alvah said:


> How many dogs? Too many!
> 1 Boston terrier
> 2 beagles
> 2 Shepherds
> 2 Fila Brasileiros
> 
> Toss in 3 horses, two mules, 2 cats and a passel of chickens and you have a small insight into my crazy life!



Wow that is a lot! Do they all get along?!:thinking:


----------



## Eric the Red

Two dogs:

Rhodesian Ridgeback

German Shepherd (with a good dose of Mali) - working dog.


We don't seem to get unwanted visitors.......or postmen.....


----------



## Capolini

*THE "LAST GREAT RACE" STARTS TODAY!! !

THE IDITAROD!!

Best of luck to everyone and stay safe!!!:thumbsup:

Capo is the "Master of ceremonies"!!!

*


----------



## CUL8R

We've got 6 big guys: Clyde is a fawn colored English Mastiif, Charlie is a St Bernard, Anna is a St Bernard, Lucy is a Great Dane, Teegan is a Landseer Newfoundland, and Kylee is a newfie/Saint mix. All are active in hiking, camping, caving, backpacking, snow-shoeing, summiting peaks, etc, with us. Although two are now getting too old for the really hard stuff.





Clyde and Anna





Teegan, Lucy, and Kylee





Charlie





Teegan, Charlie, and Kylee just after a dip in the lake


----------



## CUL8R

And a few more pictures:





Clyde just outside a cave near timberline in the Sangre di Cristo Mts





Clyde, emerging from the entrance crawl abou 30' into the cave





Charlie, at the entrance to another nearby cave





And inside





My daughter and her dog Anna at the summit of Humboldt Peak (14,064'). Two other 14'ers behind them.





Teegan ascending Humboldt at apprx 13,600'





My daughter with the 4 girls just above timberline of Humboldt


----------



## Capolini

CUL8R said:


> We've got 6 big guys: Clyde is a fawn colored English Mastiif, Charlie is a St Bernard, Anna is a St Bernard, Lucy is a Great Dane, Teegan is a Landseer Newfoundland, and Kylee is a newfie/Saint mix. All are active in hiking, camping, caving, backpacking, snow-shoeing, summiting peaks, etc, with us. Although two are now getting too old for the really hard stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clyde and Anna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teegan, Lucy, and Kylee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teegan, Charlie, and Kylee just after a dip in the lake




Great pics. !!! You have a huge family of pooches,,,,in more ways than One!!


----------



## Phaserburn

We've got three. Jake's a Black Lab, Hobbes is an Australian Shephard, and Marley is a Feist. All three were rescues from kill shelters. Love'em. Marley was not named after the movie or the reggae star. Jake's name is really Jacob...


----------



## ven

CUL8R -Amazing pics there:twothumbs certainly look like you have your hands full with your big guys.


----------



## InfinitusEquitas

Bam, a wire haired fox terrier.


----------



## Capolini

Nice pics.!!!


----------



## Capolini

InfinitusEquitas said:


> Bam, a wire haired fox terrier.



Nice pics.!


----------



## CUL8R

ven said:


> CUL8R -Amazing pics there:twothumbs certainly look like you have your hands full with your big guys.



Hey ven,
They are our third fall back when we get stuck wheeling. If we absolutely can't get unstuck on our own, and there is no winch attachment point, then its time to harness all the dogs up and pull us out.

Seriously though we do take 1, 2, or 3 on some wheeling trips:





our Newfie, our Mastiff, and our Newfie/Saint mix on an old 4wd trail up to a mine in the Sangre di Cristos in Colorado





This is "Steelbender Trail" in Moab, Ut. You can just see the head of our St Bernard in the back. A rough ride for him on this trip.


----------



## LichtAn!

CUL8R said:


> Teegan ascending Humboldt at apprx 13,600'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter with the 4 girls just above timberline of Humboldt



My god what a beautiful landscape and not another single person in sight. Seems like I really need to go america some time. 

This is my American Staffordshire Terrier:

(Click for full size)
[URL=http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3585/ofsnttnu_jpg.htm]

[/URL]


----------



## CUL8R

LichtAn! said:


> My god what a beautiful landscape and not another single person in sight. Seems like I really need to go america some time.
> 
> This is my American Staffordshire Terrier:
> 
> (Click for full size)



Hi LichtAn (does that mean Light On?) Nice dog! There are many great places to see and things to do here and often not crowded. It's like anyplace though, you have to plan your times to avoid too many people. We lived in/near Kaiserslautern for 6 years. Volksmarched all time and loved it. We took 2 Great Danes (Deutsche Doggen?) over there when we moved and they went everywhere with us. Unfortunately that culture of taking your dogs most places(If they are trained and well mannered) is not the same here. Try taking your dog in a resturant and having him lie under a table and you'll be escorted right back out. Oh well, they're allowed almost anywhere outside.

You can hike in the Great Sand Dunes National Park (certain sections only with dogs):













Or you can backpack with or without your dogs:
















So you should seriously think about touring around over here in the USA. Most of us don't bite.:laughing:


----------



## Capolini

CUL8R said:


> Hi LichtAn (does that mean Light On?) Nice dog! There are many great places to see and things to do here and often not crowded. It's like anyplace though, you have to plan your times to avoid too many people. We lived in/near Kaiserslautern for 6 years. Volksmarched all time and loved it. We took 2 Great Danes (Deutsche Doggen?) over there when we moved and they went everywhere with us. Unfortunately that culture of taking your dogs most places(If they are trained and well mannered) is not the same here. Try taking your dog in a resturant and having him lie under a table and you'll be escorted right back out. Oh well, they're allowed almost anywhere outside.
> 
> You can hike in the Great Sand Dunes National Park (certain sections only with dogs):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you can backpack with or without your dogs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you should seriously think about touring around over here in the USA. Most of us don't bite.:laughing:



Awesome pics.!!!! Beautiful!! Both sides of my family were born in the Mountains,In Italy[I have been 3 times] and in Poland!!! No jokes!! The mts. are in my blood. I have family that lives in Colorado,,never been there. I have been to Vinhs area 5 times!! I love Mt. Ranier! Have been to Mt. Whitney in Calif. 3X,,,,,,would love to go to Colorado,,I have friend who have a home in Aspen. All your pics. are great,,,,this last one is cool w/ the greenery, the water and the Mts.!:twothumbs


----------



## CUL8R

Capolini said:


> Awesome pics.!!!! Beautiful!! Both sides of my family were born in the Mountains,In Italy[I have been 3 times] and in Poland!!! No jokes!! The mts. are in my blood. I have family that lives in Colorado,,never been there. I have been to Vinhs area 5 times!! I love Mt. Ranier! Have been to Mt. Whitney in Calif. 3X,,,,,,would love to go to Colorado,,I have friend who have a home in Aspen. All your pics. are great,,,,this last one is cool w/ the greenery, the water and the Mts.!:twothumbs



Thank you! I love Italy too. I spent my first two years in the USAF in northern Italy, although my job entailed traveling all over the country. You really should come out and visit Colorado sometime, especially if you really like mountains! You and Capo can hike so many cool trails! Everywhere in the mountains there are so many excellent places to explore. If you look just at 14K peaks (and depending on which standard you use) Colorado has 58 (or 53) 14ers, California has 13 (or 11), Washington has 2 (or 1). That's a lot of mountains and variety, and those figures don't include the lower elevation peaks. You do have to keep an eye open for bears. I've run into them many times hiking, and every time but once they took one look at us and started running the opposite direction, so usually no worries. I've seen mountain lion tracks, but have never yet run into one. But we could have passed one by fairly closely while it was lying up and never have seen it. In hunting season you need to take special precautions. I keep my dogs very close and we all wear bright orange or neon green vests (especially the dogs). During rutting season even deer and elk can be dangerous if you get too close! But the small risks are far outweighed by the beauty, and often solitude that surrounds you in the mountains.

If you do meet a bear while hiking this is what you hope to see:





But one time at a NFS campground near Crested Butte we were camping at, some idiot started slamming the lid to the trash bin that was near our campsite. I walked over to see who was causing the racket while my wife finished cleaning the trout she had just caught. I found a black bear slamming the lid to get the anti-bear rope off and then...












About this time I finally woke up to the fact my wife and kids and dogs were only about 40' away and in very close proximity to a lot of great smelling fish and fish guts, etc, and while this guy seemed to be OK with his chosen dinner, there was no telling what he'd do when he noticed the fish odor. There were several large rocks (maybe 6" in diameter) nearby, so I tossed one underhand near him to try to scare him off. No luck. Tossed a second one that clanged off the lid making a big racket, causing him to drop the bag and head off up the hill behind him and away from the campground. Seems pretty crazy, but he needed to be out of there and away from people, and especially away from my family. Not as reckless as it seems, as black bears are usually very mild mannered and usually stay away from people, except when they learn bad habits like this one did. If he had advanced on us enough instead of running, then much as I would have hated to do it to such a neat critter, the final result would have been one less bear. Unfortunately the bears that lose their natural fear of humans are the ones that end up getting destroyed by the state DOW folks because they either injure someone or become too dangerous or aggressive to have around. Hopefully this one relearned a little fear of people and is still alive today.


----------



## P_A_S_1

While I'm really not a big animal person (cats/dogs) this thread is pretty cool and so are those dogs. I'm a bit leery around dogs sometimes (bad experience) however I never had an issue on a trail.


----------



## AZPops

Well my boy Calvin got his seat back!

Traded in our 2009 Jeep (JK) for a new 2014 Jeep (JK) a few weeks ago. However (from what I'm told on the Jeep forum, since 2010 / 2011) Jeep no longer makes a center console without an arm rest. So Calvin loss his seat ...







Since our new Jeep looked like this ...







After a few hours at Jason's shop Absolute Off-Road. It now looks like this ...











But more importantly, it meant as mentioned. Calvin got HIS seat back!











BTW, if you're thinking that I loss my arm rest. Nope, cause Calvin's my arm rest! ..... 




:tinfoil:


----------



## Capolini

Thanks everyone for continuing to contribute to the thread!!!:thumbsup:

It was silent for several weeks and it is nice to see more beautiful Dogs, The Mountains, Bears and beautiful pics!!!

Here is a pic. Of the Mts. in Italy where my Grandmother was born. Gran Sasso National Park. there is some dolomite in the Mts. and it looks like a volcano and/or looks like they are on fire!!!


----------



## Capolini

Capo when he was about 6 or 7 weeks at the breeders house!


----------



## nfetterly

Two dogs - photos are now ~4+ years old. The black one (Kaos - from Get Smart) is a German Shepard Chow mix and is as gentle as you can get. He is absolutely terrified of very small dogs. Right now he has cancer, has lost 15 lbs and now eats chicken (Rotisserie chicken from Costco) and Basmati rice. The white one (Biddles) is a "apparently" a Great Pyrnees blend - at ~65 lbs he's not that big - he loves everyone and everyone loves him. He has arthritis.

Both were pound puppies - the white one was ~6 weeks old when dropped off at the pound - he's quite "needy" and the black one still mothers him.










Kaos is pretty hard to get a good photo of being all black (ALOT more grey now).





Biddles (named after Charlie Biddles - Montreal) on the other hand is about as photogenic as you can get.






Our first dog was a Border Collie - we had him before kids, had the time to train him (actually us) and he was SMART. 

We always had a "dog friend" for our dog - so when we got the black on in late 2001 we thought - why don't we get him a buddy. Would never do it differently again. We occasionally had a Golden over for extended stays and that started filling up the house pretty fast.

Unfortunately we now have two son in laws that have pretty bad allergies to dogs - so the next ones will probably end up being a designer dog (hoping for non-shedding / "non-allergenic") - newfie poo, goolden doodle, border doodle, etc..... (still targeting rescue / pound dogs).


----------



## Tmack

Black Russian terrier, and black lab mix named Doobie! 

.





He's been my best bud for 8 years. He's now my son's pony


----------



## Capolini

Great pics.!! Your son is cute! He is also powerful,looks like he lifts weights!!!,,,,,,,,,,probably your torches as dumb bells!! lol!


----------



## Tmack

Haha he's 2 now and double that size. He weighs as much as his cousins double his age. Just a solid little guy.  

Powerful is not the word! He's already pulling himself up on his highchair with just his arms! 
Training starts soon. I will pass down 21 years if various martial arts training to him. I'm certified to rank him, so he'll be a black belt by 9 if he has the mind set for it. I can't wait. 

Awww. My little assassin! Lol


----------



## Capolini

Tmack said:


> Haha he's 2 now and double that size. He weighs as much as his cousins double his age. Just a solid little guy.
> 
> Powerful is not the word! He's already pulling himself up on his highchair with just his arms!
> Training starts soon. I will pass down 21 years if various martial arts training to him. I'm certified to rank him, so he'll be a black belt by 9 if he has the mind set for it. I can't wait.
> 
> Awww. My little assassin! Lol



Turn him into Bruce Lee!,,"Jeet Kune Do"-"The intercepting Fist"! 

*  *


----------



## Unicorn

Two. Maggie is an American Staffordshire Terrier (close, close cousin to the American Pit Bull Terrier, so close some say there is no difference because it was a shell game with the AKC and the other US kennel club) with some dachsund.
Duke we thought was also a pitbull, but is actually Rhodesian ridgeback, York shire terrier, old English sheepdog, and boxer.


----------



## Capolini

*Nfetterly:

*Two dogs - photos are now ~4+ years old. The black one (Kaos - from Get Smart) is a German Shepard Chow mix and is as gentle as you can get. He is absolutely terrified of very small dogs. Right now he has cancer, has lost 15 lbs and now eats chicken (Rotisserie chicken from Costco) and Basmati rice. The white one (Biddles) is a "apparently" a Great Pyrnees blend - at ~65 lbs he's not that big - he loves everyone and everyone loves him. He has arthritis.

Beautiful dogs!! It is nice that you take great care of them and the time for special meals! **


----------



## Tmack

Kenjitsu has begun.
Chin mu kwan Tae kwon do 
Jiu-jitsu 
And the Master system next! Haha. 
Never study jeet kun do. More of a theory than a full art.


----------



## Capolini

Tmack said:


> Kenjitsu has begun.
> Chin mu kwan Tae kwon do
> Jiu-jitsu
> And the Master system next! Haha.
> Never study jeet kun do. More of a theory than a full art.


 Well,if it is a theory[Jeet kune Do] then Bruce Lee mastered it! From what I remember it is a combination of ALL Arts,he took bits and pieces of everything,boxing, Gung Fu, Judo, ect.


----------



## CUL8R

Just wanted to mention several sites/links that you all may already know that have dog related themes or info.

First is the CPF sister/daughter site of CPF EDC Adventuring and Qwesting: http://www.cpfedcaq.com/vb/forum.php It isn't as active as CPF, but has interesting info. If you want to post, your CPF registration isn't good - you'll need to register there also.

And for AZPops (and any other wrangler owner and dog lover) here is the pet lover picture thread on the Jeep Wrangler forum. It's very active! http://www.wranglerforum.com/f115/who-has-pets-lets-see-em-22899.html

Mods, don't think I'm breaking any rules here. If I did, I apologize. Just trying to pass on pet/light related links related to this thread.


----------



## hvyhawler

I have two, a chow and a golden mutt ( golden, Shepard and your guess is s good a mine).


----------



## Kestrel

*Porter *- German Shorthaired Pointer
(He's the one on the right, lol)
















To provide better context, the Deschutes River canyon; chukar country:






A happy dog, he's in his element.


----------



## Capolini

Kestrel said:


> *Porter *- German Shorthaired Pointer
> (He's the one on the right, lol)



Nice pictures!! It may look like that[snow] tomorrow morning a bit north of here and even a coating of snow where I live!!! At least it will be cold and my Husky will be happy!


----------



## Tmack

My Russian terrier is getting ready for the misery of summer


----------



## Capolini

Tmack said:


> My Russian terrier is getting ready for the misery of summer



At least today does not feel that way!

I hear you,,,,,,,Needless to say,,,,,,,,,,,Capo, my Siberian Husky also HATES the warm weather.*:-(*


----------



## Tmack

Last night was very cool, and I opened the door to let Doobie in for the night. He looked at me like I had three heads. The old "your kidding right?" look.


----------



## Capolini

Awesome Dog!


----------



## tialini

Capolini said:


> *CAPO LEAVING BREEDERS!! PLEASE TAKE ME! 3.18.2011*




Awww... what a sweet puppy.


----------



## BrightLignt

I have one Border Collie and he's awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## tialini

BrightLignt said:


> I have one Border Collie and he's awesome :thumbsup:


They are handsome dogs with boundless energy.


----------



## nfetterly

BrightLignt said:


> I have one Border Collie and he's awesome :thumbsup:



The first dog we had - SMART, loyal, trainable (us & him) - fantastic dog.


----------



## tialini

Capolini said:


> At least today does not feel that way!
> 
> I hear you,,,,,,,Needless to say,,,,,,,,,,,Capo, my Siberian Husky also HATES the warm weather.*:-(*


Poor Capo


----------



## yoyoman

Last week, Biscuit had a great weekend in Switzerland. She went with us for lunch, we went for a long walk in the farm fields/vineyards near our house and then went with us to dinner. When we got to the restaurant for dinner, the waitress asked if Biscuit needed a bowl of water - before she took our drink orders! Everyone finished their dinner - they don't do doggie bags here - they bring a clean plate and give it to the dog on the spot.


----------



## Capolini

yoyoman said:


> Last week, Biscuit had a great weekend in Switzerland. She went with us for lunch, we went for a long walk in the farm fields/vineyards near our house and then went with us to dinner. When we got to the restaurant for dinner, the waitress asked if Biscuit needed a bowl of water - before she took our drink orders! Everyone finished their dinner - they don't do doggie bags here - they bring a clean plate and give it to the dog on the spot.


 Nice story!! That is  how the Dogs needs come before humans!!


----------



## troutbum1971

kwak said:


> Wow what gorgeous dogs you all have.
> 
> Jack Russell Terrier here (Bella).
> Coming up to 3 years old now and comes absolutely everywhere with us.
> 
> First walk out the house after she'd had her jabs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids playing dress up with her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiking with her as a pup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mountain biking as she got older
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swimming in the summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a hiking again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've had at least one dog every single day of my life, as i'm 44 now that means there has been some pretty fantastic dogs, dogs i consider mates.
> Gotta say though Bella is the best dog we've had.


I had two jacks until May 1st. I lost my oldest, 11 years old, who looked just like yours, to cushings disease. We caught it too late and the liver damage was too much for him. It was very sad and I miss him terribly. Our other jack, a girl named Maggie is as sweet as a button. Great with kids too. She needs a friend though so I will be looking for a companion for her soon. I just have to shake off the loss of her brother first. Jacks are a real hoot. Too smart for their own good.


----------



## Capolini

LLAP 













*RIP "SPOCK" *


----------



## Greta

Look at the top of this page next to the forum logo - that is our newest baby... Bentley. He makes #8 for us.


----------



## Capolini

Greta said:


> Look at the top of this page next to the forum logo - that is our newest baby... Bentley. He makes #8 for us.


 
Yes, I noticed him when you put the new logo up. He looks very intense and alert!

At the moment your Dogs may represent that late Seventies show,,,"Eight is Enough"! Or will there be Nine or more?! Either way that is a lot of Dog Food!


----------



## timbo114

*Tucker loves his Grand Pappy .. .. this is not me.
*





*10 years old now and very wise looking with that gray goatee*






*

LOKI she loves to snoop
*





*and play in the snow*














*and swim / tan / chill @ the pool
*




*And sleep on the king memory foam bed*




*
And sit on the couch looking out the window at the lake*


----------



## Capolini

Nice pictures *timbo114

*Your pooches certainly enjoy themselves!

I can not remember if I asked you this before!

What town in PA is the Lake you live near?


----------



## bladesmith3

I just have Loki. a really killer.


----------



## Capolini

*PICTURES FROM THE DOG PARK TODAY

THE FIRST PICTURE IS ONE OF MY BEST WINTER TIME PICS! SLIGHTLY BLURRY,BUT A GREAT PICTURE!

THERE ARE TWO PICTURES WHERE HE IS VERY INTERESTED IN THE GROUP OF DEER RUNNING ACROSS THE ROAD AND INTO AN ADJACENT FIELD! THE SUPER CLOSE UP PICTURE[BASICALLY JUST HIS HEAD] AND THE ONE WHERE HE IS LOOKING THROUGH THE FENCE!

**




*


----------



## Capolini

This picture was taken 4 years ago today[ 3.18.2011]. The day I got Capo. It was unusually warm that day for March 18th,,,,,,,,,,,,80F! Today it is in the mid 30's! Yesterday was 65F at 1Pm,by 10 PM is was 36F! That is March for you!


----------



## Str8stroke




----------



## Capolini

^^^ Nice picture,,,,GSD and a Mastiff?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

^
^ Which one is the fence-eating, digger?

~ Chance


----------



## Str8stroke

HA!!!! 
The GSD is the destroyer of the anything of interest in the back yard, so far she has destroyed, pool pump, above ground pool, several hoses, hose reel, AC line insulation, daughters swing, deck lattice, extension cord, numerous flower pots, numerous flowers have been murdered, nice pair of work gloves, dug up my LMR 400 coax and chewed it in half, 3 wicker chairs, any toy my daughter happens to leave behind, and the list goes on!! 
I had to buy dirt to fill 3 huge holes she dug. Strange thing is she is a inside dog, and has never chewed anything in the house. (Except when she was a young puppy and we were visiting my parents house and she ripped all the wall paper off the wall in my parents laundry room). lol 

Needless to say she is a high drive dog. Her name is Luna. My daughter calls her a Murderer. This is due the fact she chewed up a Build-a-bear that my daughter happened to leave in the back yard. But we still love her and she is loyal and loving and we take her everywhere I go including fishing and camping. She is just about 2 years old now. 

The Mastiff is just a 130lb lap dog. He is adopted. People couldn't afford to feed him. But, he sleeps either beside my bed, or my daughters bed. When we leave to run errands he sits by the door waiting for us to return. And is more than happy when we get back. You can leave for 10 minutes, but if you take the car, when you get back he acts like you have been gone a year! lol


----------



## yoyoman

GSDs are amazing dogs. Some good friends of ours had 2 wonderful GSDs. A few months after my daughter was born, we went to their house for dinner. When the baby fell asleep, we put the basket in the corner and sat down for dinner. The 2 GSDs sat and watched her the whole time. We could have dropped a steak on the floor and they wouldn't have moved. A couple of years later we went to their house for a father's day bbq. Sarah was a toddler and running all over the yard. The 2 GSDs always stayed between Sarah and the swimming pool. If Sarah got too close to the pool, the 2 GSDs would look at us and bark - hey, take care of your kid. They are high energy dogs, but give them a job to do and they are happy.

And that hole is nothing. My parents used to have an Airedale Terrier. I was visiting one day and there was a huge hole in the middle of the back yard - about 5 feet across and more than 4 feet deep. I asked my father if he was planning on planting a tree there. No, just Elizabeth digging a hole. That dog was a joyous devil. My father used to do a lot of gardening. He would be on the ground preparing seed beds and Elizabeth would sneak up behind him and steal the seed packets from his back pocket. She would run back a few feet and drop the packets and bark at my father. He would walk over to get them and Elizabeth would pick them up and run around.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Str8stroke said:


> You can leave for 10 minutes, but if you take the car, when you get back he acts like you have been gone a year! lol



That's because he doesn't know how to use the can opener. 

~ Chance


----------



## ahtoxa11

I've a 4 year old Black Lab named Jack. He's my hiking/biking/backpacking/outdoor adventure buddy. 

Quick hiking trip this past weekend:




Backpacking in East Texas' Piney Woods region. 




Riding the trails:




On a cold, wet morning one day. Hiking down the trail. 




At the lake.


----------



## Capolini

Please understand that this is NOT good quality!! It looks even worse when enlarged!! This was our GSD "Baron Von Mazur" in 1964.I took this picture with the TV on pause!! This was original 8mm film that my dad always took of me and my brothers! I converted it to DVD and the quality is not too bad when watching it in real time!

He was a great dog and lived to 11 years old.He was ~3 months old in this picture. He went/watched me and my Brothers go sledding! 

Once we left the kitchen for 5 minutes and he ate a WHOLE bucket of Kentucky Fried Chicken,bones and all!! A minor miracle the bones did not splinter and do internal damage!

He only ever bit one person,my friend Bruce who insisted on walking the dog after he had been outside on the line for ~12 hours. Baron was verrry thirsty! He grabbed Bruce's arm and pinned him against the tree without hurting him or even breaking his skin!

We had Three[3] consecutive GSD named Baron!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Jack is a great [email protected]@king dog, ahtoxa11. :welcome:

~ Chance


----------



## Str8stroke

Awe that is a great GSD story. I am on my 3rd one. I found my first one, or I should say my first one found me, one summer when I was about 13. It wondered into my yard and ended up finding a home. I ended up finding a great friend. We were both lucky. He was about 4 years old, I guess. He lived another 6 years.
I just love how loyal and smart they are. I tell my wife, they are a better judge of people than me. My new rule is, if my GSD doesn't like you, we aren't going to be friends for long. I subject all my new "friends" to my GSD test. Oh and she loves cats. She even lets one of mine sleep on her!


----------



## Capolini

^Another nice story! 

Sadly, Siberians have been known to kill cats. They have a VERY high prey drive for small animals which unfortunately "can" include Cats.

Capo has NEVER been off leash except for Dog Parks.Totally different than GSD in that respect.

He has killed Two Groundhogs and Two Opossums w/ me attached to the leash. We did not go out of our way to do this. Wrong place at the wrong time for them.These have been ALL during our night time trail walks w/ the exception of One.They were on the edge of the trail and it was over in < 10 seconds.

My Friend Hal [79 years old] who is dying from Alzheimers[see post # 39-Hal and Chris & Post #46 their Boxer Jefferson] would always say, *DOGS ARE THE BEST PEOPLE! *I totally agree with this for many reasons!

I also agree that Dogs[GSD and some others!] are a great judge of people.This guy came over to rent a room that I had available. Capo kept circling him and barking[Husky's don't usually bark !] at him! Most of this was done whenever the guy made eye contract with him! Long story short I did more research on this guy and it turned out he had lied to me, had bad credit and was fired from his last job for stealing! Needless to say that guy was history!


----------



## dale.gribble

I grew up with GSD's but now I have a 3 year old Tri Rough Collie named Tyson. Tyson is the first dog, I raised from a puppy all by myself. He is very quiet and well mannered but he still have traits of his herding roots. Whenever I take him to the park and let him off his leash, he tries to herd the little kids playing lol.

I am now thinking of getting another rough collie now, but Sable and white instead of Tri.


----------



## Capolini

dale.gribble said:


> I grew up with GSD's but now I have a 3 year old Tri Rough Collie named Tyson. Tyson is the first dog, I raised from a puppy all by myself. He is very quiet and well mannered but he still have traits of his herding roots. Whenever I take him to the park and let him off his leash, he tries to herd the little kids playing lol.
> 
> I am now thinking of getting another rough collie now, but Sable and white instead of Tri.



Nice! Post some pictures. 

You have to use Photo bucket or something similar in order to get pics. on here. Capo is my FIRST dog raised as a Puppy. I had a Malamute/GSD that I found in 1983. He was ~ 1 year old according to the vet. GSD dogs I grew up w/ Don't count because they were family Dogs!


----------



## timbo114

I lost my Tucker on Easter Sunday.
He spent the whole day sitting on the hill, out in the sunshine.
He came to the door at 4pm and died immediately after his body was completely inside my kitchen door.
He has a permanent home on the hill now.
He was 10.


----------



## alpg88

i'm sorry for your loss, timbo114, rip Tucker.


----------



## Capolini

alpg88 said:


> i'm sorry for your loss, timbo114, rip Tucker.



+1 I know how special our BEST FRIENDS are.

Like my Buddy Hal[dying from alzheimers] SAYS, "*DOGS ARE THE BEST PEOPLE"!*


----------



## Kestrel

timbo114 said:


> I lost my Tucker on Easter Sunday.
> He spent the whole day sitting on the hill, out in the sunshine.
> He came to the door at 4pm and died immediately after his body was completely inside my kitchen door.
> He has a permanent home on the hill now. He was 10.


Sorry to hear about your doggie. The silver lining was that he knew to enjoy his last hours, then to say a final goodbye. Very sweet. :candle:

Here's something along those lines that is heartbreaking but still wonderful. Always tears me up a bit.


----------



## Capolini

^^^^

That is very nice,,,sad but touching and no doubt true. Dogs are smarter than us humans think they are and they do have feelings and emotions. For example when a soldier has come home or a dog is lost for awhile. How they go crazy when they reunite with us!


----------



## nfetterly

timbo114 said:


> I lost my Tucker on Easter Sunday.
> He spent the whole day sitting on the hill, out in the sunshine.
> He came to the door at 4pm and died immediately after his body was completely inside my kitchen door.
> He has a permanent home on the hill now.
> He was 10.



sorry for your loss, we are down to one dog now, over 13 years old.


----------



## Capolini

A few recent pics of the "Boss in his Newest Bed"!


----------



## markr6

Looking cozy there Capo! I saw a huskie at the zoo the other day...I could just see the "when is it going to snow?!" look on his face


----------



## Capolini

markr6 said:


> Looking cozy there Capo! I saw a huskie at the zoo the other day...I could just see the "when is it going to snow?!" look on his face


 
What was the Husky doing at the Zoo?! He was not in captivity was He/She?!!


----------



## markr6

Capolini said:


> What was the Husky doing at the Zoo?! He was not in captivity was He/She?!!



HAHA no that didn't come out right! The owner and dog were just hanging out in the picnic area.


----------



## don.gwapo

Does your Husky know how to say I Love You? .

We have a toy Poodle named Georgia passed on last year. She was 8.


----------



## Capolini

don.gwapo said:


> Does your Husky know how to say I Love You? .
> 
> We have a toy Poodle named Georgia passed on last year. She was 8.



Sorry to hear about your pooch,,,,,,,,DOGS ARE THE BEST PEOPLE!

That is an awesome Youtube video!

Capo, my Husky, says," I want to eat ALL the Squirrels, Rabbits, Groundhogs ect. "!!!!


----------



## buddyrohr

great thread capolini. you have a lot of great pics and seem like a wonderful person. i am a dog lover i had two american bulldogs and two black and tans i had to find homes for them when i sold out and moved it was one of the hardest things i ever did.


----------



## don.gwapo

Yeah, dogs really are men's best friend. Thinking getting another toy poodle that I'm going to name Georgina.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

timbo114 said:


> I lost my Tucker on Easter Sunday.
> He spent the whole day sitting on the hill, out in the sunshine.
> He came to the door at 4pm and died immediately after his body was completely inside my kitchen door.
> He has a permanent home on the hill now.
> He was 10.



My condolences, it is never easy saying goodbye to a trusted companion. A friend of mine pointed out that in almost all cases any dog that we adopt will probably pass before we do. I had never thought about it that way. I am glad you were able to have a permanent site on your property to honor Tucker with. Our dogs give us everything they have, love, honor, respect...When we adopted our most recent dog, she was only 4 weeks old. Most of the rescues we adopt are older-they are less likely to find a home...this time they were all quite young. I had not had a puppy in a long long time, but she has brought a lot of love to our house. I am glad Tucker had 10 years with you...you will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MrJino

I have 1 wild dog, she's about 13 weeks old, and extremely intelligent for her age. Already aggressive, i must socialize more.



her mother constantly attacks the coyotes that come by my parents property, rushing into a group of 4 or 5 coyotes and making them scram, is a beautiful sight to see.


----------



## Capolini

^^^ Nice looking pooch! She looks like a GSD/Husky Dog...maybe she is part Coyote?! Her Mother is brave!! I am surprised the coyotes did not get aggressive with her. They are known to kill Dogs,,especially 5 of them to 1 Dog!


----------



## MrJino

Capolini said:


> ^^^ Nice looking pooch! She looks like a GSD/Husky Dog...maybe she is part Coyote?! Her Mother is brave!! I am surprised the coyotes did not get aggressive with her. They are known to kill Dogs,,especially 5 of them to 1 Dog!



It's a wild dog from korea, called a Jindo. Not much is known about them here in the states. Barely recognized by a few kennels, not AKC.
Males are even more aggressive and brave, but the mother was only doing the chasing because she just had cubs (I took 1).
Out of the 4 pups, 2 male, they're going to be trouble makers as adults!


----------



## Capolini

Your pooch probably could use some training,,,,even more than the average Dog. Regardless of what breed it is ALWAYS good to have/keep them socialized in order to reduce aggression!

I can see how they have less fear because they are wild.


----------



## Capolini

Here is a link from the AKC. They seem to be recognized by them?

http://www.akc.org/dog-breeds/jindo/


----------



## MrJino

Capolini said:


> Here is a link from the AKC. They seem to be recognized by them?
> 
> http://www.akc.org/dog-breeds/jindo/



A must be recent!

My jindo from the late 90s was put down for being a wild dog.


----------



## MrJino

Here's a pic of her mom after the coyote attacks.



And mom and pup


----------



## Capolini

Is her paw the only injury?


----------



## MrJino

Pretty much, and it was from the fence splinters when the last storm knocked down a n old oak tree, which allows the coyotes to enter.
The city has been very slow on removing the tree, so they can't build a new fence until the clean up.


----------



## Capolini

You live near the city? what city? Coyotes are everywhere!


----------



## MrJino

Capolini said:


> You live near the city? what city? Coyotes are everywhere!



Coyotes are just a pest, mountain lions on the other hand....
I'm in southern California by the way


----------



## magellan

Edited, not deleted.


----------



## magellan

MrJino said:


> Coyotes are just a pest, mountain lions on the other hand....
> I'm in southern California by the way[/QUOTE
> 
> I lived and hiked all over California for over 40 years but never saw a mountain lion. But I hear they're coming back, even in places like Florida which is hard to believe.


----------



## markr6

magellan said:


> MrJino said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyotes are just a pest, mountain lions on the other hand....
> I'm in southern California by the way[/QUOTE
> 
> I lived and hiked all over California for over 40 years but never saw a mountain lion. But I hear they're coming back, even in places like Florida which is hard to believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty crazy. At least one sighting in southern Indiana (a "pet" someone released?) and plenty of confirmations in Michigan.
Click to expand...


----------



## magellan

Yeah, last I heard, which was a few years back, they were expected to reach Florida in the next ten years, which amazes me.


----------



## MrJino

magellan said:


> MrJino said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyotes are just a pest, mountain lions on the other hand....
> I'm in southern California by the way[/QUOTE
> 
> I lived and hiked all over California for over 40 years but never saw a mountain lion. But I hear they're coming back, even in places like Florida which is hard to believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I tend to night hike a lot.
> But even behind my apartment there was a resident lion and cubs, manager put up signs lol.
> I've seen her by the pool at night in the bushes, shined my phone light because I kept hearing a heavy slow crunch (unlike the pitter ptter of a coyote or hare), and saw these big yellow green eyes with smaller eyes, then suddenly dashing up the hill.
> My heart skipped many beats that night.
Click to expand...


----------



## GordoJones88

Molly J


----------



## Capolini

^^^ Nice pooch,,,,,,a welcome edition!


----------



## bestellen

I have four dogs, an old lab, a young lab, a rescue German shepherd and a leonberger (think huge and hairy). The leonberger, Alex is a certified therapy dog. Our children are grown, and we would be lost without this mongrel horde that keeps us busy. Love them!


----------



## Capolini

bestellen said:


> I have four dogs, an old lab, a young lab, a rescue German shepherd and a leonberger (think huge and hairy). The leonberger, Alex is a certified therapy dog. Our children are grown, and we would be lost without this mongrel horde that keeps us busy. Love them!



Show me some pictures!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Thud1023

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

My Pug, "Ruby" : )


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

*I have been meaning to get pictures like this for ~ 3 years!!! Believe me , Siberian husky's have a VERY high prey drive! Inch by inch, step by step! Slowly, we have gotten within 6 or 7 feet of Rabbits before they hit the pike. I NEVER let my dog off a leash because of his HIGH prey drive and the fact that he is a runner[sled pulling Dog]!

"THE PREDATORY PROWL"!














*


----------



## magellan

MrJino said:


> magellan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I tend to night hike a lot.
> But even behind my apartment there was a resident lion and cubs, manager put up signs lol.
> I've seen her by the pool at night in the bushes, shined my phone light because I kept hearing a heavy slow crunch (unlike the pitter ptter of a coyote or hare), and saw these big yellow green eyes with smaller eyes, then suddenly dashing up the hill.
> My heart skipped many beats that night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, do you live on the veldt or something?
> 
> You go hiking at night with mother lions and cubs around? LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## Capolini

^^^ no veldt,,Just hills, valleys, streams and small mountains!

,,no lions or cubs,just Coyotes/rabbits/Racoons,Foxes, Skunks,Squirrels,Flying squirrels, owls, snakes, deer,ground hogs, bobcats,opossums,ect. ect.! lol!!


----------



## magellan

LOL

Nice!

I note you're in Valley Forge. I'm in Johnstown, PA, for a few days for a conference. Small world!

We have horses, goats, mongoose (mongeese? ), axis deer (the adults keep their spots), feral pigs, hoary bats, two kinds of geckos, and rats.


----------



## Capolini

magellan said:


> LOL
> 
> Nice!
> 
> I note you're in Valley Forge. I'm in Johnstown, PA, for a few days for a conference. Small world!
> 
> We have horses, goats, mongoose, axis deer, feral pigs, hoary bats, two kinds of geckos, and rats.



I FORGOT ABOUT THE Occasional "Bear" that leaves the Mountains because of lack of food!


oh,yes,~4 hours west of me! Google the GREAT JOHNSTOWN FLOOD!

I know your originally from Australia,,,,,,,,where in the States do you live now?


----------



## magellan

We're temporaily living in Maryland and also live on Maui part of the year. The animals I mentioned are what we have in Hawaii.

Right! The Great Flood. They have a good museum and history tour here on it if you're ever in the area.


----------



## Capolini

My Brother use to live in Maryland,,,Thurmont,MD. It is located in the Catoctin Mountains near Camp David which is where the US Presidents go for some relaxation!

In 1983 I found my awesome dog, "Cochise" in those Mountains,he lived to be 15! A Malamute/GSD


----------



## magellan

I haven't been there (the Catoctins) yet. But I hear it's nice.

Beautiful dog. 

My wife likes Welsh terriers (they look like small Airedales) but they're almost a dying breed at this point.


----------



## kj2

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

My two South African Boerboels.
Bo, the oldest just turned 6 and Bibi, the youngest, had her first birthday in May.


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

^^ Nice kj2,,,,,,,,,,they look like they may be from the Boxer.Mastiff or Great Dane family?


----------



## kj2

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Capolini said:


> ^^ Nice kj2,,,,,,,,,,they look like they may be from the Boxer.Mastiff or Great Dane family?



Have similar looks like a Mastiff. But their nose is longer for example.


----------



## ven

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Little revival here, beautiful dogs!!! 

Looked after our neighbors dogs Chester and Harvey overnight for them as they had their sons wedding. Kids loved it of course and i admit i did too. Its been over 8yrs since i walked a dog never mind 2 dogs! and it made me remember how good it actually is for you and I dont just mean physically , mentally too. Just being away from it all, clear mind and a nice stroll ............great stuff! 

Of course it was raining as thats all it seems to do, not too cold though but who cares! 




After the walk from




soon to




Weapons of choice! one for flood and one for a bit of throw..........




I am sure we well be looking after them again and will look forward to it, hopefully with a little less(no) rain!


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

^^^^^^^^^^

Thanks Ven,,,,,,,,,,,,,Looks like you and your kids had fun,,,,,,time to get some dogs of your own!

*DOGS ARE THE BEST PEOPLE!*


----------



## ven

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Thanks Roberto,I know , could not agree more tbh........

Little issues to over come are a bearded dragon, royal python(not too much of an issue), rabbit(an issue) and 2 guinea pigs(issues). 

Then having to have one put down 8yrs ago, still hurts now and having to go through that again.

In time, we will , no question of that, just right now is not the best time for us with all things considered.

When that time comes, it will be fantastic and i am looking forward to it !

Cheers


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

^^^^ I see your points/concerns with having a rabbit and guinea pig! 

Huskies[and other dogs] would polish them off! Huskies have a very high prey drive for small animals! On a leash, on the hiking trails Capo has polished off several Opossums and Groundhogs!

Good news is they were used in the food chain,,,,Fox's/Coyotes/Owls and Raccoons had a meal. When Capo and I turned around and went back the bodies were gone!


----------



## kreisl

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

oh, what did i miss. i must subscribe to this thread, thanks!!


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

^^^^^ Glad you like it.

Capo keeps eyeing your SQUIRREL!!!,,,,,,,,,,he is right on his tail! lol!


----------



## MrJino

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Only wolf hybrids for our family.


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*




^^ Our dog 'road kill'
She sleeps a lot, doesn't eat much and rarely barks. 
Nah, she's Ginger the 10 year old pug-lador-beagle (fancy word for mutt) who is part pug, part golden lab and part stranger in the night that we suspect was a beagle...because the rest of the litter looked like beagles. 

We rescued a great-labor-dane who is half black lab, half great dane. Comet has the head of a dane and the body of a lab so his owner gave him to a dog fighting guy to use as bait to **** off his pitbull fighters...needless to say Comet don't dig on neighbors pit bulls.



^^ Comet at attention as usual.
We've managed to fatten him up enough where his girth now matches his big head. 



^^ he looked pretty goofy once upon a time. 




^^ why he's called Comet. He's fast!

Then Onyx the half black lab, half walker hound was rescued from a guy who was going to shoot him for getting on his bed and taking a whizz. 



^^ Onyx shortly after the new knee. 
I had a 100 day furlough one winter, he had a torn tendon. So we had a dude put in a fake tendon and I took him out for his thrice daily physical therapy in the cold air. He preferred basking indoors in the sunshine.




^^ he has his own walkway now.
The wife taking her turn on his makeshift tread mill. He was walking on his bionic knee weeks ahead of schedule. 

Comet has become pretty well adjusted in time and makes a mighty fine junkyard dog style perimeter guard while Onyx has OCD issues regarding confined spaces...unless scooby snacks are involved.

Meanwhile Ginger lets us know the mail man is near, or a fly, or a bird..or a leaf just flew by...she barks at pretty much anything yet has learned to use her inside voice unless it's another flashlight being delivered...




^^ a portrait from her youth.




^^ she wasn't always gray or fat... but had a gray chin at 1 year old and was fat shortly after being fixed.


----------



## ven

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



MrJino said:


> Only wolf hybrids for our family.



What a pic, stunning!!!! wow you have your hands full !!!


----------



## ven

pics and write up as always mr fixer, always an interesting read!


----------



## Brett H

We have an 8 month-old French Mastiff named Penellope. Disregard the wrapping paper. She was helping my son open his birthday presents last month; something she learned very well at Christmas


----------



## chadvone




----------



## Capolini

*Thanks for the "editions" everyone! Loved all the new pics/pooches/Wolf hybrids!! :twothumbs*


----------



## scottbadger

I have a Scottish Terror named Voodoo.


----------



## dhunley1

Ollie, my 2 year old lab/pit mix. He's a great dog with A LOT of energy. Can't imagine not having him.


----------



## Vlada1911

My brave little pit bull and my dog, Bruno


----------



## Capolini

^^^^^

Great picture!


----------



## Capolini

dhunley1 said:


> Ollie, my 2 year old lab/pit mix. He's a great dog with A LOT of energy. Can't imagine not having him.



I know what you mean! Lots of energy and can't imagine not having them.

I walk Capo my Siberian 7 miles/day on the trails,night time w/ my modded torches. I am semi retired and with Capo more than any other living creature!:thumbsup:


----------



## Capolini

Capolini said:


> *CAPO LEAVING BREEDERS!! PLEASE TAKE ME! 3.18.2011*
















THIS WAS 5 YEARS AGO TODAY! It was an unusually warm day,,,80F. He has gotten hundreds of compliments over the years because he is so handsome,a great disposition to. We passed 4 people today on our walk at "THE UNIVERSITY OF VALLEY FORGE". Three of the people gave him a compliment!


----------



## ven

Stunning! Look at those eyes! Beautiful ........


----------



## Archangel72

Here is our dog Abbey and some of her best poses LOL 

She's a rescue we got from Florida, She's supposed to be a "Carolina Dog" or aka American Dingo

She's a total Drama Queen


"Dad why did you do this to me its so embarrassing"





What she does best





"This is not the Pizza you want"


----------



## mm1987

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Our new dog de Bordeaux, Gnocchi.


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Thanks for the pictures guys! Is that Pizza safe?!! :naughty: ^^^^^^Gnocchi!!! Another Italian name. My relatives in Italy made the best Gnocchi I EVER HAD!!!!


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Well, after 14 years of loyal companionship, my mom had to finally put her wonderful golden retriever to sleep.

A great doggie;the two of them went on many thousands of walks together.
When I would come up for a visit, it would be one of our favorite activities as well.
A cold Winter Solstice day a few years ago:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Pass my condolences to your mother, Kestrel. It's heartbreaking to lose a loved one of so many years together. :candle:

~ Chance


----------



## msim

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

What a sweet looking pup. Looks like he had an awesome life!


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

KESTREL...I am Sorry for your Families Loss. I am sure your parents loved their Dog as much as I love Capo. The unconditional love a Dog gives is unmatched.

*Like my good friend always said,,,,"DOGS ARE THE BEST PEOPLE"!*


----------



## sidecross

Phaserburn said:


> We've got three. Jake's a Black Lab, Hobbes is an Australian Shephard, and Marley is a Feist. All three were rescues from kill shelters. Love'em. Marley was not named after the movie or the reggae star. Jake's name is really Jacob...


+1

All my dogs have been rescued, and my last dog named Respect (female Pit-Bull) took 8 months of abuse in two separate homes before we partnered up.


----------



## dhunley1




----------



## Capolini

^^^^ nice pics. a pit bull lab mix? Boxer mix maybe?


----------



## dhunley1

Capolini said:


> ^^^^ nice pics. a pit bull lab mix? Boxer mix maybe?



Thanks! 

His official papers say American bull dog/lab. I think a lot of times the rescues try to not label a dog as a pit whenever possible because of the stigma attached to the breed. I certainly think he has the look of a pit mix. He looks like a total lab when he's swimming though!


----------



## Capolini

CAPO in Olympic Village. Lake Placid New York. Next to the speed skating rink where Eric Heiden won 5 Gold medals in the 1980 Olympics. Next to that is the Hockey rink where the USA team beat Russia in 1980 and went on to win the Gold!!!


----------



## TKC

*I have a Knardly, and next week with have 2 Knardly's. What? You have never heard of Knardly's; you know, you-can-hardly tell what breed they are. LOL!*


----------



## Capolini

My DOG "COCHISE" WHO LIVED FROM 1982 TO 1997,,,15 YEARS OLD. A Malamute/GSD MIX. I found him near Camp David in Thurmont, MD.

I cleaned out a closet today and found this picture. It is awesome! I do not have many pics of Cochise,,,I have hundreds of my present Dog,,CAPO!

This is a picture of a picture so it is not the clearest,,but it is so meaningful to me. Cochise has a huge bone in his mouth,about 1 foot long!

It was taken on Christmas Day 1985. He was 3 years old.


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Kestrel said:


> Well, after 14 years of loyal companionship, my mom had to finally put her wonderful golden retriever to sleep.
> 
> A great doggie;the two of them went on many thousands of walks together.
> When I would come up for a visit, it would be one of our favorite activities as well.
> A cold Winter Solstice day a few years ago:


I just put one of my dogs down 6 months ago. His twin sister doing well at 17. I know how you feel kestrel. Here is a pic of my son's puppy at 6 months for Halloween. Not sure she likes the costume. Lol



image hosting adult

This is mollie at 17 1/2 years old. She is half boxer and half Australian Shepherd 



free screen capture software


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Newest edition to the OG family

This is "shiloh" he is a pure bred AKC siberian husky. 
10 weeks old.


photo hosting



photo uploading


----------



## NICSAK

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Beautiful OG!!


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Offgridled said:


> Newest edition to the OG family
> 
> This is "shiloh" he is a pure bred AKC siberian husky.
> 10 weeks old.
> 
> 
> photo hosting
> 
> 
> 
> photo uploading





:thumbsup:*CAPO'S HANDSOME COUSIN!!! *:thumbsup:


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



NICSAK said:


> Beautiful OG!!


Thank NICSAK it's a handful. I've been seeking council from Capo


Capolini said:


> [emoji106]*CAPO'S HANDSOME COUSIN!!! *[emoji106]


Thanks Capo so much fun and excitement I've already researched bike mounts for running shiloh when he's ready


----------



## JWRitchie76

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

We have 2 pooches. Belle, an 11 year old lab bulldog mix (not pictured) and our newest edition, Fuxi, a 15 week old Patterdale Terrier.


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

^^^^^^^^^^

NICE,,,,the pooch looks very content!


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

That's one comfortable pup there. Great looking too


----------



## martinaee

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

I've only got kitties! I think we need to make a kitty cat thread.


----------



## Lexel

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

I have 2 cars one behaves like a dog


----------



## camelight

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*





This is my dog Freddy with my new zebralight sc600 mk iii hi
He is 11 years old but recently we doscoverd that He has diabetes but with the help of his great vet now we inject him twice a day insulin and is fine
Untill yesterday...yesterday i took him to our daily walk and after that went to gym and picink my zl sc600 from the maill when i came back he couldn't even stand i had to carry him on my hands to the vet
Now he is bearly can stand an walk but enough to drink or to do what we do in the toilet
The vet sais it's isn't realated to his diabetes but it's inflammation in his mussels
It's very sad to me to see him like that but i think he will be fine 




(he really likes sitting on thise stairs)




His most common possession, looking at my food


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

^^^^^^

Thanks for the pics. I wish Freddy a speedy recovery from his muscle difficulties.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

I don't have a doggy, so I'll post this. 

~ CG


----------



## nfetterly

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Two weeks ago we put down our +15 year old Great Pyrenees mix. We got him and "his brother" (German Shepard / Chow mix - the black one) shortly after 9/11. 

We had to put KAOS (German Shepard / Chow) down 3 years ago due to Cancer. Biddles (Great Pyrenees mix) had several health problems and lost interest in food - he wouldn't eat Costco Rotisserie chicken (only tried this after he wouldn't eat any dog food) any more, or hamburger. Sadly we put him down. It was a tough decision, our first dog (Border Collie) we put down too late and we swore we wouldn't do that anymore.

The photo is from 7 years ago.








​This photo is from close to 10 years ago.




​
So currently no animals in the house. Having son-in-laws with allergy issues we're looking at (generally) non-shedding dogs for our next two, my wife wants BIG dogs.

I'll post again when we get new dogs.


----------



## peter yetman

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Reaching the decision to end my dogs' lives is one of the hardest I have to make, and it never gets easier.
I figure that they rely on you for their lives and you owe it to them to make their exit a good one. We're currently living with our sixth beagle - Harry - a rescue and a handful.
There's a lot of rescue beagles over here. 
They look so cute, but they are very high maintenance. I don't really think they are dogs, more like beagles.
Someone once told me she couldn't make up her mind whether to get a beagle or a lab. She was quite offended when I roared with laughter and said " If you need to ask that question, don't get a beagle"
P


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



nfetterly said:


> Two weeks ago we put down our +15 year old Great Pyrenees mix. We got him and "his brother" (German Shepard / Chow mix - the black one) shortly after 9/11.
> 
> We had to put KAOS (German Shepard / Chow) down 3 years ago due to Cancer. Biddles (Great Pyrenees mix) had several health problems and lost interest in food - he wouldn't eat Costco Rotisserie chicken (only tried this after he wouldn't eat any dog food) any more, or hamburger. Sadly we put him down. It was a tough decision, our first dog (Border Collie) we put down too late and we swore we wouldn't do that anymore.
> 
> The photo is from 7 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​This photo is from close to 10 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> So currently no animals in the house. Having son-in-laws with allergy issues we're looking at (generally) non-shedding dogs for our next two, my wife wants BIG dogs.
> 
> I'll post again when we get new dogs.



Beautiful dogs. I remember your prior posts.

I am sorry for your loss. You, me and many other Dog owners know the pain and sadness that goes along with putting a Dog down. Then there are Dog owners who just have a Dog to have a Dog and do not experience, feel or understand the unconditional LOVE these animals give us.

I love CAPO more than anything. I am basically w/ him about 16 hours a day when I am not working[now] and about 12 hours a day when I am working part time!,,,,That does not include sleep!

We have hit the trail Two times a day for the last 5 years plus. Only EXTREME heat or torrential rain stops us or limits the duration of our hike. We know each other very well!

He will be 6 the day after Christmas,,,,,,and through the years I have started to think waaaay ahead and have to stop myself and enjoy the moment.


----------



## nfetterly

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

I appreciate the kind words. It's what makes this place great.


----------



## Capolini

Thanksgiving morning 11.24.2016....9:27am!!!
INTENSE CONCENTRATION,EXTREMELY FOCUSED AND UNWAVERED ENTHUSIASM FOR A TASTY SQUIRREL THANKSGIVING DINNER!!!






*I HOPE EVERYONE HAS A PEACEFUL,JOYFUL,SAFE AND HAPPY THANKSGIVING!*


----------



## Offgridled

Capolini said:


> Thanksgiving morning 11.24.2016....9:27am!!!
> INTENSE CONCENTRATION,EXTREMELY FOCUSED AND UNWAVERED ENTHUSIASM FOR A TASTY SQUIRREL THANKSGIVING DINNER!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I HOPE EVERYONE HAS A PEACEFUL,JOYFUL,SAFE AND HAPPY THANKSGIVING!*


Capo was a large influence why I got shiloh. 



pic upload


----------



## Capolini

^^^^^

Shilo is looking Good,,he looks happy. Capo and Shiloh communicate on a daily basis through mental telepathy!


He does look a bit hot,you better send him over here for the winter!


----------



## Offgridled

Capolini said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> Shilo is looking Good,,he looks happy. Capo and Shiloh communicate on a daily basis through mental telepathy!
> 
> 
> He does look a bit hot,you better send him over here for the winter!


It's actually going to be raining and snowing in the mountains all weekend they say. 40's at night  wish it was like that all the times tho. Maybe it's time to move out of California. I'll make my own calexit. Lol


----------



## Capolini

Offgridled said:


> It's actually going to be raining and snowing in the mountains all weekend they say. 40's at night  wish it was like that all the times tho. Maybe it's time to move out of California. I'll make my own calexit. Lol










Shilo told me if you stay in Cally you MUST move to the high mts. permanently!

The portal @ Mt. Whitney is 8300 feet,that should be sufficient.


----------



## Offgridled

Capolini said:


> Shilo told me if you stay in Cally you MUST move to the high mts. permanently!
> 
> The portal @ Mt. Whitney is 8300 feet,that should be sufficient.


I've been there a couple times had a friend the lived in Lone Pine we did a lot of fishing in the area . Shiloh would love it there for sure


----------



## mniezen

This is a great forum. It is heartwarming to see how many of you are dog people. I also can relate when seeing that I am not the only one who got into "flashlighting" due to walking my dog. Here are some pics of Kya. I do not know what breed she is although my vet believes she is part malmute. Thus she is listed as a MalmuteX. She has taught me many valuable lessons about myself and given me the great gifts of patience and acceptance. On top of the companionship, gratitude, constant entertainment, and surprise as to the level of intelligence. Great forum Thanks Capolini


----------



## Capolini

^^^^

Awesome looking dog,,,same eyes as my last dog, the "GREAT COCHISE"!

Believe me I know what you mean about patience!! Try raising a Husky in a condo!! I walk him 7 miles a day[I enjoy it] ,,love the night hikes on the trail w/ my modded lights!

First year: Capo had Giardia, genetic eye disease, Got bit by another dog, Canine distal wear form anxiety and chewing on black Angus shin bones[my fault!]DESTROYED HIS CRATE AT 7 MONTHS!,,,,THEN doggy day care for 6 months,,,,,you know what,,,It WAS ALL WORTH IT!


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Beautiful looking pup mniezen it reminds me of 2 F1 generation wolves I had . Love the eyes . Love your write up. I agree love this thread . Thx to Capo


----------



## liteboy

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

OK, daughter is pressing hard for a dog. several major issues though, first being that son is allergic to dogs. we found out when he broke out into hives when we visited our "first child", a papillon at her new home. 

question: what breed/type of dog might an allergic person do OK with? is there such a thing??


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



liteboy said:


> OK, daughter is pressing hard for a dog. several major issues though, first being that son is allergic to dogs. we found out when he broke out into hives when we visited our "first child", a papillon at her new home.
> 
> question: what breed/type of dog might an allergic person do OK with? is there such a thing??



Good question. This is the first page that came up when I googled it. It gives you some answers and options.

http://www.akc.org/about/faq-allergies/


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

About 70% of my friends on Facebook are Husky Owners. They are from ALL over the world. One day I just starting clicking to friends of friends and my Husky family quickly multiplied!Here is a pic out of the Thousands of beautiful pictures of Siberian Huskies on Facebook! :thumbsup:


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Capolini said:


> About 70% of my friends on Facebook are Husky Owners. They are from ALL over the world. One day I just starting clicking to friends of friends and my Husky family quickly multiplied!Here is a pic out of the Thousands of beautiful pictures of Siberian Huskies on Facebook! [emoji106]


Very sweet indeed


----------



## Capolini

Katy,,a beautiful Italian woman and her Husky,,she lives in France.








A pretty Russian woman and her beautiful Husky! All these beautiful woman who are so far away!! lol!






Another beautiful Italian woman[Not in the picture!] and some of her Huskies. She lives in the Italian Alps.


----------



## liteboy

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Capolini said:


> Good question. This is the first page that came up when I googled it. It gives you some answers and options.
> 
> http://www.akc.org/about/faq-allergies/



Thanks for that, daughter showed me the list she made from research and she recognized most of the breeds.


----------



## mniezen

Capolini said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Awesome looking dog,,,same eyes as my last dog, the "GREAT COCHISE"!
> 
> Believe me I know what you mean about patience!! Try raising a Husky in a condo!! I walk him 7 miles a day[I enjoy it] ,,love the night hikes on the trail w/ my modded lights!
> 
> First year: Capo had Giardia, genetic eye disease, Got bit by another dog, Canine distal wear form anxiety and chewing on black Angus shin bones[my fault!]DESTROYED HIS CRATE AT 7 MONTHS!,,,,THEN doggy day care for 6 months,,,,,you know what,,,It WAS ALL WORTH IT!



WOW Hats off to you my friend!! A husky in a condo...respect... It says a lot about your level of commitment and patience. Kya had Giardia, and more than once we did not make it outside in time...still makes me gag thinking about it. I get the IT WAS ALL WORTH IT!! I have the same feelings with Kya. I tried to look at pictures of Great Cochise but alas...one of the drawbacks of living in a cabin out on the mountain is that I have very slow internet if I get it at all. So pictures load slowly or not at all. I will keep trying to look though.

A noet to Offgriddled: Thanks for the compliment on my dog. I often get asked is she was in the vampire movie that was famous a few years ago. She does look like it but I try not to use the "W" word around here. They like to shoot them where I live. The government just did a cull here and killed a whole pack to "protect the caribou"....where is my soapbox. Regardless what she looks like she is my kid.


----------



## Capolini

^^^

I hate to hear that about the wolves being killed,,a Wolf is more important and there are LESS of them than Caribou!

The great COCHISE below:

My Brother use to live in Maryland,,,Thurmont,MD. It is located in the Catoctin Mountains near Camp David which is where the US Presidents go for some relaxation!

In 1983 I found my awesome dog, "Cochise" in those Mountains,he lived to be 15! A Malamute/GSD.
*​_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________*

He was 12 years old in the picture below!

LOOK HOW ALERT HE IS! I remember he was looking at a Squirrel running to a tree about 50 yards away!

When I found him and took him to the vet they found a .22 bullet in his Right hip. The vet so it does not need to be removed, through the years it was obvious when he heard fire works, loud thunder ect. 

At age 2 he was hit by a car.Took to emergency vet and diagnosed with a collapsed lung and his vertabrae were dislodged and almost severed his spinal cord. Next day took him to family vet and said he could not do anything for him. He recommended a specialist. Went to specialist and he put a body cast on him and immediately he collapsed to the floor. The vet said "cage rest" for a month. I did not listen to him. I carried Cochise[I live on 2nd floor of condo] up the steps and down the steps for about a month or so until he started to heal. His friend was a 120 LB. Great Dane/Lab mix. They could not play for 1 year out of fear of injuring himself again.

DOGS ARE RESILIENT!! As I mentioned above he lived another 13 years to be 15 years old!

To end the story my Mom loved him more than anything. She picked his name!

She is in the HOSPITAL now[87 years old] with several problems.She has the beginnings of Dementia, Edema, needed a blood transfusion and may have other issues w/ heart and circulation that have yet to be determined,,,,,,,,,With that said I am relieved because it was a battle to get her there!








My DOG "COCHISE" WHO LIVED FROM 1982 TO 1997,,,15 YEARS OLD. A Malamute/GSD MIX. I found him near Camp David in Thurmont, MD.

I cleaned out a closet today and found this picture. It is awesome! I do not have many pics of Cochise,,,I have hundreds of my present Dog,,CAPO!

This is a picture of a picture so it is not the clearest,,but it is so meaningful to me. Cochise has a huge bone in his mouth,about 1 foot long!

It was taken on Christmas Day 1985. He was 3 years old.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Cochise was a beautiful dog! I have not been on this thread for a while as I recently lost my beloved "Misha"...10 years of faithfulness and [emoji173]️. My other dog, Chloe, is so lost right now...she keeps going outside to look for Misha and sleeps on the foot of our bed-she won't leave the room till I do...
A few years ago a friend pointed out to meet that the majority of canines will pass before their owners(I had never thought about it in that perspective). I know dying is just part of living but it sure never gets easier...


----------



## Bimmerboy

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

First... thanks, Capolini for this thread, and all who've responded. Been enjoying it for a long time.

Coming up on 11 years since losing my (and the rest of the family's) four-legged daughter, and it's still difficult and painful, but feel it's a good time to share a Christmas memory of my lovely, highly spirited pooch Cheyenne.

From a litter of eight gorgeous pups, these few pics show one of the many reasons she was by far my top choice by 3 weeks old. Due to pressing circumstances, she became a beloved member of the family at 4 weeks.

She's 7 1/2 years old here. There may be a Christmas tree in the background, but she was like this most every day no matter what time of year... lol.


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

^^^^

Thanks for the post! She can levitate!

It is amazing how we still remember, care and can be saddened from losing our Dogs even after many years.


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Cochise was a beautiful dog! I have not been on this thread for a while as I recently lost my beloved "Misha"...10 years of faithfulness and [emoji173]️. My other dog, Chloe, is so lost right now...she keeps going outside to look for Misha and sleeps on the foot of our bed-she won't leave the room till I do...
> A few years ago a friend pointed out to meet that the majority of canines will pass before their owners(I had never thought about it in that perspective). I know dying is just part of living but it sure never gets easier...



Sorry for your loss. I hope Chloe can heal from her loss of her best friend.

Dogs not only become attached to humans, they become attached to each other.


----------



## Capolini

*JUST ANOTHER DAY AT THE DOG PARK,,WITH SOME NICE NEW FRIENDS!

-MEDITATING...WAITING FOR HIS FRIENDS.


*





*JAWS AND BABY WOLF!
*







*THIRD COUSIN MOLLY-GSD/HUSKY MIX
*





*STANDOFF

*







*

WRESTLEMANIA

*



*

*

*CAN U LET ME SLEEP,3 HOURS AT THE DOG PARK,,GIVE ME A BREAK!

*


----------



## Capolini

:thumbsup::twothumbs*CAPO "COCHISE" MAZUR IS 6 YEARS OLD TODAY!!*
* 


CAPO WATCHING HIMSELF ON TV WHEN HE WAS A PUPPY!
*



*
*

ENJOYING HIS BONE







*I AM DONE THIS, WHERE IS MY STEAK?! DON'T WORRY!!!,,,,,AUNT BARBARA IS BRINGING IT AT LUNCH TIME!

*


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Howdy capo pictures do not come thru for me... merry Christmas brother


Couple pics of shiloh getting bigger

Gf got him a Christmas bow 




uploading pictures

Sitting on bed looking out the door



20mb image hosting

Riding in the car 



image hosting over 10mb

Playing with Harley my son's 9 month old Golden Retriever 



image hosting over 10mb


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Nice pictures!! 

Can you see mine now?? I can see them, they were taken w/ my phone transferred to my PC and uploaded on Photobucket.


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Capolini said:


> Nice pictures!!
> 
> Can you see mine now?? I can see them, they were taken w/ my phone transferred to my PC and uploaded on Photobucket.


Yes they came thru now


----------



## NICSAK

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Picture of my buddy Emmitt. He's a mutt. Rescued him at 5 months. Think he's got redbone coonhound and some Shepard in him. 



image upload no limit


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

^^^^ He looks like a very content and fine gentleman!


----------



## NICSAK

Capolini said:


> ^^^^ He looks like a very content and fine gentleman!



Thanks Capo! He's a major sweetheart!!


----------



## Thom2022

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> A few years ago a friend pointed out to meet that the majority of canines will pass before their owners(I had never thought about it in that perspective). I know dying is just part of living but it sure never gets easier...



I couldn't agree more, my first dog was put to sleep when he and I were 13, he was my rock and helped me learn to walk by letting me hold his rump whilst I toddled along. Still not truly over it 15 years later. I now have 2 husky crosses. One 5 and one 2.5 (don't have picture posting privileges yet). The fact that I know they will pass in my lifetime sadden me to my very core.


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Capolini said:


> ^^^^ He looks like a very content and fine gentleman!


+1 very cool looking dog and very spoiled I see


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Breeder took this when CAPO was 4 weeks old!! This is the oldest picture I have of him.

Also CAPO and Three[3] of his Five[5] siblings @ 4 weeks!

I can still see that little Black SPOT on his snout!! Even @ 4 weeks!

It is a picture of a picture!....not the best quality but so meaningful to me.When my computer crashed 5 years ago I lost these pics! Glad I printed them out and put them in a frame.


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Capolini said:


> Breeder took this when CAPO was 4 weeks old!! This is the oldest picture I have of him.
> 
> Also CAPO and Three[3] of his Five[5] siblings @ 4 weeks!
> 
> I can still see that little Black SPOT on his snout!! Even @ 4 weeks!
> 
> It is a picture of a picture!....not the best quality but so meaningful to me.When my computer crashed 5 years ago I lost these pics! Glad I printed them out and put them in a frame.




screen capture freeware

Looks like twins


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

^^^^

Yes,the MOST handsome Husky Twins in America! And they both are so !


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Capolini said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Yes,the MOST handsome Husky Twins in America! And they both are so !


Yes I do agree


----------



## Capolini

Here is that picture of CAPO and Mr. Fox,his distant cousin[!] having a staring contest for ~ 3 minutes! took ~ 30 pictures,this is one of the best ones with an average at best camera on my phone.

Torch: SDminiVN XPL version.


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Great picture Capo


----------



## mniezen

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Great pictures!! Thanks for the reminder over in the lounge about this thread Capolini. Love seeing the pictures of others dogs. It makes me feel more connected to the people I am chatting with. And I love to share pics of my own kid.
https://s24.postimg.org/i5lrlvoad/IMGP4817e.jpg

And her best friend Gracie.
[url=https://postimg.org/image/rf440sslt/][img]https://s24.postimg.org/wqj0lieol/IMGP4824e.jpgimgurl

Who thinks she can outrun Kya....but it is not even a contest.


free adult image hosting


----------



## mniezen

I messed up the first picture of Kya. So tried again.



pictures upload


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Beautiful pup there bro


----------



## mniezen

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Thanks Offgridled. You also have quite the beautiful dog! Something about icy blue eye that is just so cool..... Corny humour showing.


----------



## nfetterly

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Best Christmas present ever... (my wife asked me "what about the time I told you I was pregnant at Christmas?")...
We picked him up 3 weeks ago when he was 8 weeks old.

So due to allergies with Son-in-laws (who we want to visit) we went with a puppy from a breeder (picked up the puppy there, really nice place, nice people). Previous to this we got our dogs from 
Border Collie - from a farm, $50 Canadian
Mixed older dog - pound
puppy - pound 
puppy - pound 

Anyway - Newfoundlander / Standard Poodle mix. Mother was 65 lbs, father was 138 lbs. 
On to some pics...., black dogs are hard to photograph, particularly moving in the snow...






















​


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

^^^^

Good luck w/ your new pooch!! :thumbsup:I see the puppy has a Gray beard already!!,,,,,,,,,,now wait,That is snow!


----------



## nfetterly

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Capolini said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Good luck w/ your new pooch!! :thumbsup:I see the puppy has a Gray beard already!!,,,,,,,,,,now wait,That is snow!



Thanks! Over the weeks we've had him he's been getting a light brown "mask" around his nose. You can't see it in any of the photos though.

It's been a long time since we've had a puppy - he has two speeds, right now it's sleep speed. The first day or two were interesting - I knew exactly when he decided to keep us...


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

*I recommend a book called, "A WOLF NAMED ROMEO" BY NICK JANS.

mniezen's ​POOCH LOOKS LIKE ROMEO!**

ONE DAY NICK WAS WALKING HIS DOG AND IN THE DISTANCE IT APPEARED THAT A BIGGER DOG WAS COMING. IT TURNED OUT TO BE A WOLF. NEEDLESS TO SAY HE WAS VERY CONCERNED ABOUT HIS AND HIS DOGS SAFETY. LONG STORY SHORT THE WOLF BEFRIENDED HIS DOG AND MANY OTHERS! NEVER SHOWED AGGRESSION TO THE DOGS OR THEIR OWNERS. WHEN ROMEO WAS DONE PLAYING HE JUST RETREATED BACK INTO THE WOODS.

THE SAD ENDING IS TWO IDIOTS SHOT AND KILLED ROMEO. THERE IS A MONUMENT IN ROMEO'S MEMORY IN JUNEAU, ALASKA WHERE ALL THIS TOOK PLACE.*


----------



## mniezen

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

I just read the book about a month ago. A girl at work met my dog and then borrowed me her copy of the book. Yes Romeo and Kya look identical. I generally try not to read books like this or movies like "Where the Red Fern Grows" because I get real sad and in the case of the book angry. I had to stop myself from finding out what happened to Romeo's poachers. I love the pictures in the book though and everything from Romeo's looks to his behaviours remind me of Kya. Great book though and worth a read...especially if your dog does not look exactly like the one shot :shakehead


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Yes the guy named Myers who shot him also was charged with baiting bears and illegal kills. It guys like that that ruin evetything. You just have to love wolves. I had 2 F1 Generation Wolves brother and sister. They were some of the most loving animals I've owned. Now shiloh brings the family love. 

Shiloh sitting down watching a big blue Jay. The blue Jay was taunting him. 



windows 7 screenshot



image hosting without registration


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



mniezen said:


> I just read the book about a month ago. A girl at work met my dog and then borrowed me her copy of the book. Yes Romeo and Kya look identical. I generally try not to read books like this or movies like "Where the Red Fern Grows" because I get real sad and in the case of the book angry. I had to stop myself from finding out what happened to Romeo's poachers. I love the pictures in the book though and everything from Romeo's looks to his behaviours remind me of Kya. Great book though and worth a read...especially if your dog does not look exactly like the one shot :shakehead


Yes your dog is amazingly beautiful and looks like kya loves to have fun .[emoji106]


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Offgridled said:


> Yes the guy named Myers who shot him also was charged with baiting bears and illegal kills. It guys like that that ruin evetything. You just have to love wolves. I had 2 F1 Generation Wolves brother and sister. They were some of the most loving animals I've owned. Now shiloh brings the family love.
> 
> Shiloh sitting down watching a big blue Jay. The blue Jay was taunting him.
> 
> 
> 
> windows 7 screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> image hosting without registration




LOL!! Cool! I am sure you will continue to notice how alert Huskies are!They do not miss a trick!

From Day One CAPO notices anything in the air, trees, telephone poles/wires and whatever is on the Earth!

If a jet is low enough he will look up and watch them. Today on the Trail there was a train across the river and a few hundred yards away. He was watching that for about 2 minutes!

Shilo is getting big! How old is he now? 3 or 4 months?


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

4 months now birthday 9/2/16!!
Great dogs incredible breed...
Yep loves helicopters low flying planes. Night time walks and runs he sees everybody in the dark. Fun fun fun


----------



## mniezen

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Thanks Offgridled...she does like to have fun. And I so relate to how they like to watch things differently than most dogs do. I have watched Kya watch a spider crawl on the ground and then move her leg so it would not crawl on her. I often find dead birds but never see her chase them. She watches closely and must only expend the effort if she know she can catch them. Usually one dead animal once and then once she catches them once she does not try again. One dead squirrel, one dead yellow bird, one dead brown bird, unfortunately ...one dead cat. But never two of the same animal although I know she could. Lots of squirrels running around but although she watches them she never chases them like the neighbors dogs do. She does watch planes or the overhead fan. Can almost see her brain figuring things out. lol


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

^^^

That is amazing that she only kills Once for each species!

Capo has killed 4 groundhogs and 4 opossums on a LEASH! Huskies are different. They will keep killing small animals if they can.I started feeling bad after the 8 murders! I have been able to stop Capo 2 out the last 3 times.Again,this is all on a leash when we are on the trail!,,,,,,,,

The good news is that CAPO'S victims stayed in the food chain. After the second time I marked the spot and the body was gone,,,,,,,,that continued for the rest of his victims. So,,,Owls/Foxes/Raccoons/Coyotes ect. had a free meal courtesy of CAPO!


----------



## mniezen

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

I feel bad when she kills something as well but it is her nature. Capo is just following everything his genes are telling him and he seems good at it!! If he does not want to eat them then lucky predators/scavengers. Kya is not food driven but I believe it is more about curiosity and the need to CATCH it. The other day she tried to catch a person walking down the road's dog. She bit the dog in the leg trying to catch it and now I have a vet bill to pay. Of course she has a knack for costing me money just before I go on holidays!! He was throwing a stick for his dog and my dog does not care about wood but wanted to catch the running dog. She was on a leash and his dog was not. I feel I should not have to pay but offered half the bill. The last thing I need is people around here getting angry about my "vicious wolf". The universe teaching me something??? Just put almost $600 into flashlights the day before...hmmmm. Stupid universe.


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Yes I do agree people will label kya I went thru that with my wolves . When my first son was born in got so much crap handed to me from family and friends I finally heard of a guy thru a friend that lost his last dog a husky. He lived at mammoth mountain ca. I talked with him on the phone and drove both my dogs to him and gave them to him. ( 7 hour drive each way)He had a beautiful set up and made a bother-sister dog sled team out of them. It made me very happy to know I was able to give them a life actually I was not able to provide. I treated them well as all my dogs but he had open national forest as his back yard. I took shiloh on his first walk today down a stream and I'll tell you he was in his element. Yes we are going back tomorrow. My girlfriend had the wrong shoes on as it was a spur of the moment idea. Tomorrow we will be prepared. Only 3 miles from my house.



forum image hosting



upload photos



image hosting 30 mb


----------



## ven

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Amazing pics guys your very lucky OG (and capo) to have great play grounds close by for exploring


----------



## mniezen

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

I am glad you found a good home for your kids and I am sorry to hear you had to experience that. Kya likes to pull and so I use a harness for a kick sled with her and I walk (get towed) behind. I am hoping next year to be able to buy a kick sled for us. You live in a beautiful area and it makes me miss summer. Here is what our walks look like right now.



image hosting 20mb

This is the road at the end of my driveway. It just dumped a load of snow and I do not get much traffic around here. (Which I like!!)
Shiloh is lucky to have a dad who walks him out in beauty every day. I know what you mean how they love it. Kya prances when she is in her glory. And gets excited around water.


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

^^^^

That looks Beautiful! I was in Vancouver B.C. Once in 1982! I love the snow and CAPO loves it a bit more!

When we do not get much snow around here I take CAPO to Lake Placid N.Y. I have been there 5 times with him, 4 times in the winter and once in the spring.

Hiking up WHITEFACE MT. w/ his eyes closed!












Watching some speed skaters in Olympic Village, Lake Placid, N.Y.


----------



## ven

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Amazing snow pics.............WOW

mniezen .....................stunning, if i could imagine the perfect road/area for testing some throwers out...............well you have caught it in a pic!!!


----------



## mniezen

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

LOL. I don't mind snow but Kya likes it a LOT more. Those are excellent pics. I agree Ven I have just caught the flashlight bug and so far my SR96vn is my edc. I just got an S1R baton and keep it clipped to my cap but I get too excited to not use my SR96vn. I foolishly giggle when I turn it on and point down the road. Can't wait to try the TN42 which is coming when Vinh gets back from holidays. Maybe I will try and take some beamshots to post. Like the idea!


----------



## mniezen

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Looks like Capo is thinking...I want to catch me some speed skater! lol


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



mniezen said:


> Looks like Capo is thinking...I want to catch me some speed skater! lol



lol!!! I think you are right!

Every time a jogger or someone on a bike passes us on the trail he pulls more because he wants to run with them! I have to use my Husky walking skills to calm him down!


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Capolini said:


> lol!!! I think you are right!
> 
> Every time a jogger or someone on a bike passes us on the trail he pulls more because he wants to run with them! I have to use my Husky walking skills to calm him down!


Boy I'm learning my husky dragging skills at 4 months old . These guys are tanks with 4×4. I'm really careful not to do to much until he's much older from all I've been reading. Got my bike for Christmas and by the time he's ready for that my bike skills will be ready also. Horrible riding again after all these years but fun too. Really enjoying this dog and breed..


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Offgridled said:


> Boy I'm learning my husky dragging skills at 4 months old . These guys are tanks with 4×4. I'm really careful not to do to much until he's much older from all I've been reading. Got my bike for Christmas and by the time he's ready for that my bike skills will be ready also. Horrible riding again after all these years but fun too. Really enjoying this dog and breed..



The First year I had him I followed the trainers way of walking him. Dog always on left side of me. 

Basically making him "HEEL" by putting my right arm through the loop at the end of the leash and grabbing onto the leash about 8" to 10" below that. With my left hand I hold the leash about 1 foot above where it fastens. That is like a draw string,when he pulls to much I just tugged on it a little. I walked him hundreds of miles that way,,,,,,,,I still resort to it when other dogs are coming or when I want complete control.

The last 4 years plus I have given him full extension of the leash when we are on the trail. The negative part of that for me is that my Left shoulder has Rotator Cuff Tendonitis!!


I have used harnesses. The easy walk harness[connected from the side] one was a piece of junk! It wore a Hole through his fur around his left rib cage about the size of a quarter because ALL the tension was directed to that side!

The next harness connected near his shoulder blades. This worked better but after ~ a year the metal piece where all the straps came together wore a small hole through his fur again,,not as bad as that crappy easy harness,.

Basically I have gone back[at the recommendation of members of the SHCA] to the MARTINGALE collar which works very well. It is adjustable[ not a choke collar] and you can make it stop just where you want it so it does not choke the dog.

Dogs are like people in a sense if you give them too much leeway at a young age it is very difficult to curb their bad behavior! CAPO is well trained,if he gets too rambunctious ...I take control!

Hope this helps OG and any other Dog owner! The way to walk him as the trainer taught me early on has paid dividends,

OFF to the trail,,, *TK61vn V4/TX25C2vn/SDMini VN ,,,,,,ON THE DOCKET TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!! AND IT IS SNOWING A LITTLE!*:twothumbs


----------



## mniezen

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

I followed the same pattern with Kya ..."grabbing onto the leash about 8" to 10" below that. With my left hand I hold the leash about 1 foot above where it fastens..". It works well and I also use it when I need more control. Otherwise I too let her have some space to wander, but in the first few years found that to be important. Now she is 5 there is an established dynamic. Careful on the bike Offgridled...Kya once decided to run full tilt to the side and yanked me off the bike like I was a balloon on a string....except I fell DOWN. lol Surprised I never broke my collar bone. The first time I realized I am almost 50 and not 35 anymore. I use a harness called Canadog. It was made in Kimberley by Shelley who custom made it to fit Kya. These are made for sled dogs and fit very well, thinking all about the dog. If you are interested I can give you contact info.


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Ohh Yes,,,,,,,how could I forget?!

You would NOT find me caught dead w/ One of those retractable leashes! I would not even call it a leash! More like a fishing line where you can set the drag! :shakehead They are very popular,,I do not get it! I would say that 90% of the people I see with these have NO CONTROL whatsoever of their Dog! Not only that I have seen them break when the Dog decides to go on a sprint and then the owner locks it to try and stop them!

I have seen some many of my neighbors Dogs start pulling and end up 50 or 60 feet in front of their owner[who is laughing,,,not funny in my book!] and then run circles around them!

I have a standard double strapped 5' long leash where I have TOTAL control of my buddy CAPO! Same kind of leash we had when I was a kid to use and train our GSD.


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Yes I appreciate the info capo. I've taken a couple of my dogs to classes and have learned that exact same way to walk the dog. I've been doing it from day one. These dogs are so smart but they are also some playful. He knows I'm the alpha I've made sure of that. I make him sit every time I feed him. Etc. My gf and I took him to Sam's club today with a service vest on.  he was amazing in the store blew my mind. Nice thing about having the vest on no body comes to pet him so it keeps attention on what's at hand. 


posted image


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

^^^^^^^^^ He looks good! He is ready for the next assignment!

Wow!! Did you pretend you were blind in order to walk him in Sams club??!!:naughty:


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Capolini said:


> ^^^^^^^^^ He looks good! He is ready for the next assignment!
> 
> Wow!! Did you pretend you were blind in order to walk him in Sams club??!!:naughty:


Yes he's getting big a more beautiful everyday. Lol on the blind. Great training with the vest


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

This sad,some stupid idiot thinks its funny that his HUSKY climbed the tree,the dog is scared and NOT a Cat.The video ends w/out knowing what happened to the poor dog. 


https://www.facebook.com/BuzzSharerHuskies/videos/986592121485878/


----------



## mniezen

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

I actually do have a use for the retractable leash. It is Kya's "business" leash. She refuses to taka a dump near me or our yard. We have to walk down the road a ways and she needs to be a fair distance away from me. I have a 16ft retractable that works well for this. She knows this is what this leash is for and sometimes lets me know her intention by "pointing" at her business leash. It can be helpful but she also uses it to manipulate because she knows that if she points at that leash we for sure go outside. The she will walk around and sniff with an obligatory squirt. She really does not need to go ...just trying to get another walk in. I agree though that this is not a good everyday walking leash. Shiloh looks good in the vest!! Sounds like a great way to be in public with him as people have a different type of respect for the dog because of it?


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



mniezen said:


> I actually do have a use for the retractable leash. It is Kya's "business" leash. She refuses to taka a dump near me or our yard. We have to walk down the road a ways and she needs to be a fair distance away from me. I have a 16ft retractable that works well for this. She knows this is what this leash is for and sometimes lets me know her intention by "pointing" at her business leash. It can be helpful but she also uses it to manipulate because she knows that if she points at that leash we for sure go outside. The she will walk around and sniff with an obligatory squirt. She really does not need to go ...just trying to get another walk in. I agree though that this is not a good everyday walking leash. Shiloh looks good in the vest!! Sounds like a great way to be in public with him as people have a different type of respect for the dog because of it?


Love the leash program I bet kya is working you for a few free walks the vest works very well usually when I walk shiloh everybody wants to pet him. " oh he's so cute" etc. Not one person approached him at Sam's club. He walked around there like he had being doing it for a long time it really amazed us. I was worried he might go to the bathroom but I took him outside a few times to do his duty and he did it that was cool. Going to try it again today.


----------



## mniezen

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

That is pretty cool Offgridled. I think they act that way as a pattern of pack socializing. I am a counselor and often work with adolescents. There have been times when I have had to bring Kya to work and she has consistently amazed me with her behavior in group or one on one settings. She would often communicate in her own way and the clients learned that Kya would call them on their bullshit. No one could check in as "fine" if Kya went and laid beside them. This was an indicator that they were not fine. Kya likes calmness and works to calm people and dogs around her. Lying beside someone is a good way to change their energy. She is a very large dog with a big presence.


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

That makes total sence it's amazing what we can really learn from our dogs. That's a great thing you do for a living! That's why they call them man's best friend!!


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Watch the video I posted in post #294 and you will see what an IRRESPONSIBLE owner does to his Dog,,,,,it is actually abuse and I hope the Husky somehow got down safely.


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

That's absolutely appalling to see that dog up there and hear them laughing. There is nothing funny about that. I hope that dog did get down safely. Wow


----------



## mniezen

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

It is difficult for me to watch this video as it is upsetting. As difficult to see is the responses of people who find it entertaining. Wish it would have shown the husky on the ground at the end.


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



mniezen said:


> It is difficult for me to watch this video as it is upsetting. As difficult to see is the responses of people who find it entertaining. Wish it would have shown the husky on the ground at the end.


 

I agree. I spoke my mind and mentioned how the people who gave it a "Thumbs Up" and "LOVE" symbol are almost as much of an idiot as the irresponsible pet owner who subjected his dog to that.

My girlfriend was also very upset. After 15 or 20 seconds she could not watch it anymore.

I also wanted to see the Husky on the ground. I have a bad feeling it did not end well or the guy would have showed the Husky getting back on the ground safely.


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Yes I do not do Facebook and I'm really surprised to hear people gave thumbs up. I know you said the rights things in defense of the poor husky . I thought the same thing when it ended with the pup still in the tree. We can only hope for the best ending


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Offgridled said:


> Yes I do not do Facebook and I'm really surprised to hear people gave thumbs up. I know you said the rights things in defense of the poor husky . I thought the same thing when it ended with the pup still in the tree. We can only hope for the best ending



You are not missing anything!

About 2 years ago I Deleted my account from Facebook! I started a new one last summer and am now only on a few minutes a day down from a few hours a day a month or so ago! I am slowly losing interest in it but this time I will not delete my account,,,,too many nice pictures of CAPO and a lot of work getting them and others on there!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

I find it hard to believe that it was the doggy's owner that took that video. The owner would have stayed and filmed the doggy back on the ground and in good health. I think the videographer got bored and left. Thoughts? 

~ Chance


----------



## mniezen

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

That is a more pleasant thought. Unfortunately my Russian is very poor and do not know what they are saying. I know how I would react if my dog climbed a tree and I certainly would not leave until I had my dog safely in hand.


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I find it hard to believe that it was the doggy's owner that took that video. The owner would have stayed and filmed the doggy back on the ground and in good health. I think the videographer got bored and left. Thoughts?
> 
> ~ Chance


Words of wisdom taken well. Thx Chance. I'd rather have that thought and idea in my head. I was hoping that capo would soon post another video he comes across with the dog healthy and playing just to put all of us at ease!!
I took shiloh on a walk tonight around 3-4 miles and took my tk35vn tonight. I put 8 flashlights on my bed and I took the one he went to first to sniff it was his choice... 🐶


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

You're welcome, OG. If the person that took that video was the owner he would have posted the happy ending. If there wasn't a happy ending he wouldn't have posted any of the video. It boggles the mind how anyone could watch that video and think it was comical. 

I like to think some beautiful firefighter/medical rescue babe climbed that tree and was lowering the grateful doggy down in a harness when the owner came running up to see the rescue and fell madly in love with the firefighter babe, who also had a Husky, and they all lived happily ever after. 

The End :twothumbs

~ Chance


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I find it hard to believe that it was the doggy's owner that took that video. The owner would have stayed and filmed the doggy back on the ground and in good health. I think the videographer got bored and left. Thoughts?
> 
> ~ Chance



There are a lot of irresponsible pet owners out there who should NOT have Dogs. I believe this is one of them. 

Your theory is possible and It could also be a lost Dog and the people decided to videotape it.

Regardless of how it all evolved, the person who took the video and ALL those who were laughing did not seem interested in helping the Dog,,that is what is sad.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Many years ago, my girlfriend Annie bought a Basenji pup and named him Kahuna. Most people recognize the title, Big Kahuna, as one that indicates the guy in charge. Kahuna was just a small pup so the full title didn't fit. That, and who wants to call their dog by two names? "Here Big Kahuna, here Big Kahuna. Come here boy." Stupid, right? No telling who might respond. 

Well it wasn't long before everyone realized just how appropriate the full title would have been because Kahuna was a "wild man". His yard was about five acres and he constantly had to check and mark every bush, tree and corner. Big Kahuna was in charge and on the go every chance he got, always running off. Annie's dad called him a bum.

Annie, was raised with horses and cattle all her life so she knew how to handle them. However, Kahuna was her first dog and she realized she needed a new set of skills to keep him safe. What Kahuna lacked in size he made up for with spirit. That doggy wasn't afraid of any man nor beast. Horses, cows, bigger dogs, friends of mine, it didn't matter. Kahuna wouldn't backdown, ever. He was friendly enough, only chased the horses and cows for fun and showed his teeth to a friend of mine that asked for it. 

Annie and Kahuna started obedience school. The first lesson was your best friend wants nothing more than to please you, you just need to learn how to better communicate with him/her. The class was once a week and most of the education was for the owners on how to train their doggies. Go to school to learn, then use the lesson to train everyday. It was a lot of work and took a lot of time, but it was worth every minute. 

About two months later Kahuna would sit, lie, come, and heel from one single spoken word. He loved his new relationship with Annie. From the heel position Kahuna wouldn't accompany Annie unless she started walking with her right leg. He knew right leg first meant go, left leg first meant stay. It was the same with stopping. If Annie stopped with the left leg first Kahuna would continue walking.

There were about 18 dogs in the class. Kahuna received the Most Improved award. 

~ Chance


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Great story chance. I've had on friend who owned a basenji they are amazing smart energetic dogs for sure. He use to take her to the local bar we live in a small town. He would go home and often recieve a phone call at 2 in the morning from the bar tender saying " please come get your gf she's asleep under the pool table " lol. He found out how she was getting out and fixed her escape route. A very friendly dog!!!


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Shiloh 2 days ago being picked up from being neutered



image hosting


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

^^^ lol!!!

Good idea by the vet! CAPO bit his stitches out THEN he got the lamp shade treatment!

First the vet gave CAPO this ridiculous canvas flimsy one.....which lasted a few hours!







Then the harder plastic one! 

He looks stoned,,which he is!! My back went out and I had to make sure CAPO was calm for several days because I could not walk him and he needed to be sedated so he would not go "NUTS",,even though he did not have any!!!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Poor pup, thought he heard you say you were taking him to get tutored.  The real reason for the cone is so he doesn't return the deed. 

~ Chance


----------



## Offgridled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Poor pup, thought he heard you say you were taking him to get tutored. [emoji14] The real reason for the cone is so he doesn't return the deed.
> 
> ~ Chance


Never thought of it like that
Wearing jeans to bed tonight: yikes

Got this for shiloh much better. Well if I was a dog I'd like it better 🐶



upload photo


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Capolini said:


>



If CAPO's [email protected]@K doesn't mean, YOU'RE NEXT! I don't know what it means. :eeksign:

~ CG


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> If CAPO's [email protected]@K doesn't mean, YOU'RE NEXT! I don't know what it means. :eeksign:
> 
> ~ CG


 Capolini's voice is a bit higher now


----------



## peter yetman

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Capolini said:


>


Reminds me of Peter Gabriel when he was with Genesis


----------



## Capolini

Offgridled said:


> Never thought of it like that
> Wearing jeans to bed tonight: yikes
> 
> Got this for shiloh much better. Well if I was a dog I'd like it better 
> 
> 
> 
> upload photo



That looks like my neck brace! Definitely a lot more comfortable for him.


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



peter yetman said:


> Reminds me of Peter Gabriel when he was with Genesis



Yes,,I see some resemblance!! P.Gabriel's is a bit more fancy!


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Shiloh figured out how to get comfortable with the tube on. These guys are so smart!!!



image hosting services


----------



## mniezen

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Ohhh The dreaded CONE!!! Hope everyone is healing well.

Kya and I went to look if anything was investigating the dead horse that unfortunately did not make it through the winter. 

Coyote!!?? Where!!


gifs upload

Oh!! That way... I see it!!


free upload image

I got this!


imgurl


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Nice pictures.

I am jealous seeing that snow!! We are far from a snow mecca, but we have had so much mild weather and RAIN! It sucks,,rain now through Tuesday.:mecry:


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

I here ya beautiful pictures for sure such an awareness. It's been pouring here but I can't complain as we need the rain.


----------



## mniezen

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Lots of snow here. You need snowshoes to get around or you are slogging it out. In some places the snow comes up to my hips. I am six and a half feet tall. Kya is in her glory during the winter. She loves sticking her head in the snow and sniffing. She also does the "fox pounce" to catch mice. Very entertaining.


----------



## mniezen

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



image hosting over 10mb


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



mniezen said:


> image hosting over 10mb


Very cool ! Now I want to see a picture with both of you smiling.


----------



## mniezen

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Haha. I was trying to teach my Ma how to use the camera. 
Here is one from almost a year ago from my friends crappy phone cam.


picture uploader


----------



## mniezen

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

You only get one of us smiling at a time.


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



mniezen said:


> You only get one of us smiling at a time.


 
That is a 33.3% smile! OG wants a full smile!! lol!


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

How old did you say KYA was? Did you say 7,,,,8,,,9?.....I guess 8.she has a Gray whiskers like me!


----------



## mniezen

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Be grateful!!


----------



## mniezen

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

She was born on Easter Sunday five years ago...almost six. The guy I got her from had many of his dogs for 20 years or so. Very long lived. The grey is natural, it equals wisdom.


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



mniezen said:


> Haha. I was trying to teach my Ma how to use the camera.
> Here is one from almost a year ago from my friends crappy phone cam.
> 
> 
> picture uploader


I love that dog. So majestic indeed. And yes that's a happy dad right there. Great pic..


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



mniezen said:


> She was born on Easter Sunday five years ago...almost six. The guy I got her from had many of his dogs for 20 years or so. Very long lived. The grey is natural, it equals wisdom.


Perfect I have wisdom in my beard



uploading images


----------



## mniezen

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Thanks. Looks like you get the whole happy dad thing yourself... And yes WISDOM!! and if anyone says different tell them you KNOW better.


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



mniezen said:


> She was born on Easter Sunday five years ago...almost six. The guy I got her from had many of his dogs for 20 years or so. Very long lived. The grey is natural, it equals wisdom.



Ok,,,,,,,,,,,She is a few months younger than Capo. He turned 6 the day after Christmas.

Wow!! I must have a lot of wisdom,57 in 4 months and 3 million Grey hairs!!

*​MY TEMPORARY "WINTER TIME HUSKY WALKING BEARD"!*


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Capolini said:


> Ok,,,,,,,,,,,She is a few months younger than Capo. He turned 6 the day after Christmas.
> 
> Wow!! I must have a lot of wisdom,57 in 4 months and 3 million Grey hairs!!
> 
> *​MY TEMPORARY "WINTER TIME HUSKY WALKING BEARD"!*


Dr Capo . Love it!!!


----------



## dustynell

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

my Whippet family ^_^


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Good looking pups dusty Super fast..


----------



## mniezen

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Nice Whippets Dustynell. I think I will always associate these dogs to Devo  It looks nice and green where you are..beautiful.
Capolini between the Hendrix and Spock I see your wisdom. The grey hair just tops it off. You are the wisest!


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Speaking of HENDRIX,,,,,,,,,Here is me and Jimi's Dad ,,AL [my claim to fame!] in April and May of 2000 in his house in Seattle,WA.

I think this is about the 4th time I posted this on one of CPF's threads!

The picture with my Hendrix shirt on is the day that I arrived,,,jet lagged from Philly!! So glad I had the second one taken[a week or so later] when we were both smiling!


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Nice Whippets dusty. Every time I see a whippet I think of one of the times I was at the Dog Park.

Actually this Dog was Half whippet,not sure what the other half was. Anyway,,,,needless to say they are fast! 

Capo was the only one that could stay relatively close[10ft away] to the whippet out of the 4 or 5 others that were chasing it!

Husky's are very athletic and Capo is on the smaller side[52 pounds] which gives him a little advantage for quickness and agility.

I have seen pure bred Grey hounds and they leave every dog in the dust! A pure bred Whippet would probably leave Capo about 20' behind!!


----------



## mniezen

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Wow Capolini. I am in awe. Such cool photos I am glad you posted them again. That is quite the claim to fame. At least this Hendrix fan thinks so.


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



mniezen said:


> Wow Capolini. I am in awe. Such cool photos I am glad you posted them again. That is quite the claim to fame. At least this Hendrix fan thinks so.


Capo is the man!!!!


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Offgridled said:


> Capo is the man!!!!



CAPO is the man,,,I am his under boss who benefits from his perks!


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

On the Trail scoping on some Geese,,"Goose under glass" for breakfast!








He chased them in the water! If he was not on a leash he would have had a chance to ruffle their feathers!


----------



## mniezen

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Nice pics Capolini. Kya loves any kind of bird but duck and goose seems to be her favourite. Maybe same for Capo? 
Just so folks know...Tomorrow morning I am going to be out of communication for a couple of weeks. I will not have access to cell phone, and possibly even internet. I get back to Canada on the 8th of February. I will be intermittent tonight as I pack and get ready.


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Have fun were ever you are going!!

Where are you going,,,Siberia to see CAPO and possibly KYA'S relatives?!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Capolini said:


>



Capo has an impressive set of shoulders. [email protected]@Ks like he could pull a firetruck. 

~ Chance


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Capo has an impressive set of shoulders. [email protected]@Ks like he could pull a firetruck.
> 
> ~ Chance



Thanks,,,,,,,,,,,,,yes I call him the BRUCE LEE of Siberian Huskies!! He is 52 pounds and a bit on the smaller side for a male but he has the BRUCE LEE "V" when he is pulling! He is standing still in this photo so the "V" is not noticeable but as you observed you can see his broad shoulders.


----------



## mniezen

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

One of my dream trips is to Siberia, but alas not this time. In fact nothing exotic at all, not so much a fun trip as it is for health. Have always wanted to travel up the silk road and then continue on into Siberia. One day when I do not have a dog who does not do well when I travel. I have to have someone (like a brother) come and stay with Kya when I go as she gets separation anxiety so bad when I leave. I imagine Capo is like Kya when he wants something. Kya sort of "hunkers" down and goes into four wheel. It is hard to explain the power to someone unless they have experienced it.


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



mniezen said:


> Nice pics Capolini. Kya loves any kind of bird but duck and goose seems to be her favourite. Maybe same for Capo?
> Just so folks know...Tomorrow morning I am going to be out of communication for a couple of weeks. I will not have access to cell phone, and possibly even internet. I get back to Canada on the 8th of February. I will be intermittent tonight as I pack and get ready.


Be safe my friend and will look forward to your safe return and good stories of your adventures


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Capo has an impressive set of shoulders. [email protected]@Ks like he could pull a firetruck.
> 
> ~ Chance


Taking capo senior for a walk has got to be fun.
( politically correct)


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

As far as their pulling instinct and strength I'm sure seeing what's coming already. My gf is 5' 100lbs good thing she likes to run long distances.


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Capolini said:


> Thanks,,,,,,,,,,,,,yes I call him the BRUCE LEE of Siberian Huskies!! He is 52 pounds and a bit on the smaller side for a male but he has the BRUCE LEE "V" when he is pulling! He is standing still in this photo so the "V" is not noticeable but as you observed you can see his broad shoulders.


He looks bigger than 52 lbs . For sure capo has a great build.


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Offgridled said:


> He looks bigger than 52 lbs . For sure capo has a great build.




He has gained 4 pounds in the last 18 months or so,,,,he is filling out. For ~ 2.5 years he was 48LBS.


The same size as TOGO, Leonard Seppala's lead Dog in the great serum run of 1925. TOGO was 12 years old!! He and the rest of the team logged ~ 270 miles.more than 4X of any other relay team! 170 miles was just to get the serum.Then another 90 miles to drop it off at a check point!

 "All the registered dogs of today can trace their ancestry to the dogs from the Seppala-Ricker kennel or Harry Wheeler's kennel"

THIS MEANS THAT CAPO AND SHILOH ARE RELATIVES OF TOGO!:thumbsup:


SOME GOOD READING BELOW!

TOGO AGE 11








__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Togo had been sick as a young puppy and had required intensive nursing from Seppala's wife. He was very bold and rowdy, thus he was seen as "difficult and mischievous", showing "all the signs of becoming a ... canine delinquent" according to one reporter. At first, this behavior was interpreted as evidence that he had been spoiled by the individual attention given to him during his illness. As he did not seem suited to be a sled dog, Seppala gave him away to be a pet dog at 6 months of age.[4]​
After only a few weeks as a house pet, Togo jumped through the glass of a closed window and ran several miles back to his original master's kennel. This devotion to the team impressed Seppala, so he did not try to give him away again. However, Togo continued to cause trouble by breaking out of the kennel when Seppala took the team out on runs. He would attack the lead dogs of oncoming teams, "as if ... to clear the way for his master". However, one day, he attacked a much stockier malamute leader and was mauled and severely injured. When he recovered, he stopped attacking other teams' lead dogs. This would eventually prove a valuable early experience, as it was difficult to teach a lead dog to keep a wide berth of oncoming teams.[5]​
When Togo was 8 months old, he proved his worth as a sled dog. He had run after the team yet again and slept, unnoticed, near the cabin where Seppala was spending the night. The next day, Seppala spotted him far off in the distance, and understood why his dogs had been so keyed up. Togo continued to make Seppala's work difficult, trying to play with the work dogs and leading them in "charges against reindeer", pulling them off the trail. Seppala had no choice but to put him in a harness to control him, and was surprised that Togo instantly settled down. As the run wore on, Seppala kept moving Togo up the line until, at the end of the day, he was sharing the lead position with the lead dog (named "Russky"). Togo had logged 75 miles on his first day in harness, which was unheard of for an inexperienced young sled dog, especially a puppy. Seppala called him an "infant prodigy", and later added that "I had found a natural-born leader, something I had tried for years to breed"[6]​
Togo began training, and after a few years filled the lead dog position. He became one of Seppala's most treasured dogs, a close and mutually beneficial relationship that would continue to the end of Togo's life. At the time of the historic Serum Run, he was 12 years old and had been a lead dog for 7 years.[7]​
According to the historian Earl Aversano, in 1960, in his old age, Seppala recalled "I never had a better dog than Togo. His stamina, loyalty and intelligence could not be improved upon. Togo was the best dog that ever traveled the Alaska trail."

The first batch of 300,240 units of serum was delivered by train from Anchorage to Nenana, Alaska, where it was picked up by the first of twenty mushers and more than 100 dogs who relayed the serum a total of 674 miles (1,085 km) to Nome.
Togo and Seppala traveled 170 miles (274 km) from Nome in three days, and picked up the serum in Shaktoolik on January 31.[8]​ The temperature was estimated at −30 °F (−34 °C), and the gale force winds causing a wind chill of −85 °F (−65 °C).
The return trip crossed the exposed open ice of the Norton Sound. The night and a ground blizzard prevented Seppala from being able to see the path but Togo navigated to the roadhouse at Isaac's Point on the shore by 8 PM preventing certain death to his team. After traveling 84 miles (134 km) in one day, the team slept for six hours before continuing at 2 AM.
Before the night the temperature dropped to −40 °F (−40 °C), and the wind increased to 65 mi/h (105 km/h). The team ran across the ice, which was breaking up, while following the shoreline. They returned to shore to cross Little McKinley Mountain, climbing 5,000 feet (1,500 m). After descending to the next roadhouse in Golovin, Seppala passed the serum to Charlie Olsen, who in turn would pass it to Gunnar Kaasen and Balto.
Katy Steinmetz in Time Magazine wrote that “the dog that often gets credit for eventually saving the town is Balto, but he just happened to run the last, 55-mile leg in the race. The sled dog who did the lion's share of the work was Togo. His journey, fraught with white-out storms, was the longest by 200 miles and included a traverse across perilous Norton Sound — where he saved his team and driver in a courageous swim through ice floes.”[9]​


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Wow that's a fantastic read . I'm going to look up more about togo . Thanks for posting this. I have a large back yard and shiloh has created his own race course. It's so fun to watch.


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

MORE PICTURES OF TOGO AND ONE W/ THE TEAM.






*​CAPO'S TWO UNCLES AND AUNT[BACK ROUND]*


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Great pics to go with a great story!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

For over 30 years my business took me to people's homes. During that time I was barked at, jumped on, had my junk sniffed, chased and bitten by dogs whose "masters" had little to absolutely no control over them. I wish all dog owners would take the time to learn how to be the alpha in the relationship with their best friend. 

As I previously posted, Kahuna and Annie both loved their education and the benefits it provided. I'd enjoy reading others opinions and experiences concerning obedience training. 

Also, thanks for the great doggy pictures. Not only do I enjoy them, but they smooth the way for me to spend time on CPF. When I share them with The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner she's all . 

~ Chance


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

I agree chance my last dogs that are a mix of Australia Shepherd and boxer. brother and sister. I took the male dog to class because I thought he would be the most out of control. He was so well behaved after the classes and it took me a lot longer to calm his sister down. She behaves very well now but to this day she still pulls while being walked and he was so easy when walking after classes. He passed away over a year ago unfortunately do to being bit by a rattle snake. He made it for a year after the bite but got cancer. Mollie the female will be turning 16 on 4th of July. Shiloh is scheduled for school in 2 weeks and I'm a firm believer in this. We do walk shiloh twice a day and this keeps him calmer when home. 

This is Auto and mollie right after he got the snake bite.



how to screenshot on windows 7


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

This is my experience mostly where I live and when I am either out on the "Trail" or in a more populated place.

I would say that at least half the pet owners have undisciplined Dogs and/or Dogs who control their owners!I guess that is the same difference! A majority of these Dogs have those Retractable[fishing line w/ drag!] leashes. I just do not understand the popularity of these mechanisms.I have seen them break several times and have yet to see an owner w/ these mechanisms have CONTROL over their Dog! I would not even call them leashes! 

These Dogs are usually 10' 20' or 30' feet or more ahead of them and when they are "reeled" back in they to tend to want to jump on you!

Dogs are like people, once they know they can take advantage, they continue to do so and it basically becomes too late unless you get a guy like the "Dog Whisperer"! The problem is obviously the OWNERS. Some of them think it is funny how their dogs run around like a "whirling dervish".

Long story short. I believe in the old fashioned/standard leash. Mine is double strapped and 5' long. I took CAPO to Two different sets of training classes. One as a Puppy[Puppy Pre-School Training!] and a standard class when he was ~ 18 months. They taught me how to walk him properly, how to be the ALPHA and much more.

I have had CAPO almost 6 years[March 18th 2011]. No exaggeration. In that time I have walked him over 12,000 miles! I walk him 6 to 7 miles/day,sometimes over 8 miles, with my most being 14 miles.My goal is to literally[in terms of miles] walk him around the world[~25K miles]! If he stays healthy and follows the longevity[12 to 15 years] of the "average" Husky, we can do it. 

On the extreme end of the spectrum I have met Husky owners whose dogs have lived , 19[1], 18, and 17[2] years old!

*TOGO *is an inspiration. He was 12 years old when he participated in "The Great Serum Run of 1925.

When I am on the trail I give him the freedom of the entire length of the leash. When I am near people I make him "HEEL".

CAPO is well disciplined,,almost as well as the GSD I grew up with.That says a lot because Huskies can still be stubborn at times and German Shepherds are very smart!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

_He was so well behaved after the classes_... 

Yes! That's exactly my point. I bet he was happier too. 

Obedience training isn't about turning your best friend into a slave and taking total control of his/her every action. It's to educate owner and doggy how to better communicate and understand each other. From that understanding and willingness come greater enjoyment and increased safety for both. 

~ Chance


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

*

CAPO AND HIS GIRLFRIEND[FOREGROUND] IN THE POCONOS.

*







*4 MONTHS OLD

*


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Capo looks happy there
I love the way huskys curl up and lay down. 

Shiloh 2 months. 



free image host


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Offgridled said:


> Capo looks happy there
> I love the way huskys curl up and lay down.
> 
> Shiloh 2 months.
> 
> 
> 
> free image host




Shiloh looks like he just got done meditating! Nice and relaxed.

Yaaa, CAPO was so happy and content!! I thought he would enjoy the comfortable,thick little rug for awhile. It lasted about a week or so! He chewed it to shreds! That's what puppies do! That was the test to see if he would get a bed,,he failed the test!


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Another Feeble winter[so far],,,,,,Got rid of my WINTER TIME HUSKY WALKING BEARD a few hours ago!


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Capolini said:


> Another Feeble winter[so far],,,,,,Got rid of my WINTER TIME HUSKY WALKING BEARD a few hours ago!


Don't shave capo now. Lol
Back in the mid 70's here. Ugg


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Offgridled said:


> Don't shave capo now. Lol
> Back in the mid 70's here. Ugg




Not at all!! More like the late 60's,,,,,,,,Hendrix lives forever!


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Capolini said:


> Not at all!! More like the late 60's,,,,,,,,Hendrix lives forever!


I meant 70°.... lol


----------



## DHart

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

We have two pups. Brother and sister. Same parents, two different litters, 7 months apart.

They're just mutts.

50% American Staffordshire
30% Heeler
20% Lab

100% great dogs.

Meet Kimber and Colt.

8 month old Kimber greeting her 6-week old brother, Colt








Colt's catching up fast




At about 6 months, Colt (left) is bigger than Kimber already.




Kimber on the left, Colt on the right (he likes "perches")




Kimber in a serious moment


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Now there's a pair to draw to. 

~ Chance


----------



## DHart

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Now there's a pair to draw to.
> 
> ~ Chance



Thanks, Chance.

You remind me... "plant in the spring and harvest in the fall". Such brilliant wisdom. ;-)


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Great pictures *DHart!

*​Especially the one w/ One pooch resting his head on the others hip!


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Such nice looking pups DHart


----------



## DHart

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Capolini and Offgridled... thank you.

Here's one from this morning. Colt (on the left) 9 months old at 67 lbs. and Kimber is 16 months now and 60 lbs. 

Cell phone pic, not so great.




Real camera. Kimber, on the left, doing her Melania impersonation. No disrespect to our beautiful First Lady. We just see such a resemblance!








Both dogs alerted and beginning to take off...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Launch mode initiated. All systems are go. Ladies and gentlemen we have liftoff. 

~ Chance


----------



## DHart

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Launch mode initiated. All systems are go. Ladies and gentlemen we have liftoff.
> 
> ~ Chance



Haha... indeed! We have lift-off!


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

That's a great picture looks like fast puppy. So cool. My gf and I found a place that does doggy day care . This guy was working across the street from my house. He saw shiloh and told me he had a husky that escapes all the time from his yard when he goes to work. So we took shiloh yesterday for his first time. He was there from 12:30 to 4:50. When we got home he ate his dinner then basically fell asleep from 6:30pm till 9am this morning. They told us he played non stop with the other dogs. Best part about this place it's only 3 dollars an hour with no minimum. They get 5 star ratings and have won many yearly awards for dog grooming. It's a God send especially for husky owners. 
Shiloh after his bath today 




upload picture


----------



## DHart

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Offgridled said:


> That's a great picture looks like fast puppy. So cool. My gf and I found a place that does doggy day care . This guy was working across the street from my house. He saw shiloh and told me he had a husky that escapes all the time from his yard when he goes to work. So we took shiloh yesterday for his first time. He was there from 12:30 to 4:50. When we got home he ate his dinner then basically fell asleep from 6:30pm till 9am this morning. They told us he played non stop with the other dogs. Best part about this place it's only 3 dollars an hour with no minimum. They get 5 star ratings and have won many yearly awards for dog grooming. It's a God send especially for husky owners.
> Shiloh after his bath today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upload picture



Wonderful. Shiloh is such a great looking pup!


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

*

@ OG.

*Doggy day care!!!! Memories of the past!

When CAPO was 7 months old he destroyed his crate. The trainer said NO more crate,,confine him to a room! YAAA,,,,right,try confining an escape artist! He escaped by pulling on the plywood which in turn moved the refrigerator and he escaped!


Then it was doggy day care several times a week. Yes,he had fun and those places are great for tiring your Dog out and releasing ALL that energy!

JUST A SUGGESTION FROM A DOG GROOMER WHO HAD A HUSKY!

They are very clean Dogs,,,,never smell! She recommended that they only need to be groomed 2X/year. No more than that,something about their natural oils in there skin and too much grooming will affect that w/ the possibility of dry skin. Just because a dog scratches doe NOT mean he has fleas,their are several forms of Dermatitis that can cause them to scratch,Hence: dry skin.

*

ANOTHER SUGGESTION OG!

I see that bone on the bed! For CAPOS anxiety I would give him these HARD NYLABONES and shin bones from the butcher! NOT A GOOD IDEA,,,,,,,,,,long story short from his excessive chewing he got " DISTAL WEAR" ON ALL 4 OF HIS CANINE TEETH[FANGS]. SOME DAMAGE REPAIRED ITSELF[TERTIARY DENTIN REPAIR] AND OTHER DAMAGE REMAINS..SLAB FRACTURES.

The Doggy Dentist told me if you can not score[make a mark] the bone with your thumb nail then it is too hard. He also said [this surprised me] that their teeth are NOT any harder than ours! There are several nylabones that are softer[I think CAPO'S is called "Flexibone"] that they can safely chew on!

From time to time I still give CAPO Black Angus shin bones. Once he gets all the marrow out I toss the bone!

SHILOH is getting close to getting his permanent teeth. I would not want to see him damage his teeth,,,,,,,,,,,,,the Doggy Dentist was expensive but taught me a lot!*


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Great heads up bro. 70.00 dollars of bones now in the trash. Way cheaper than dentist visit🐶


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Offgridled said:


> Great heads up bro. 70.00 dollars of bones now in the trash. Way cheaper than dentist visit



Your right!! Not only cheaper, more importantly preserving his teeth.

Doggy Dentist[5 years ago] $190,,,,,Detrimental Bones,,$70,,,,,,,,,,,,Shiloh's teeth and smile,PRICELESS!:twothumbs


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Capolini said:


> Your right!! Not only cheaper, more importantly preserving his teeth.
> 
> Doggy Dentist[5 years ago] $190,,,,,Detrimental Bones,,$70,,,,,,,,,,,,Shiloh's teeth and smile,PRICELESS!:twothumbs


Yes thank you for looking out for shiloh. He said woof woof to you and capo


----------



## nfetterly

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Man this puppy is GROWING (4 months, 37 lb, he went from 17lb to 29 lb in two weeks...). But that is what pups do...

The second picture is just yesterday. He only just started doing the stairs - and it was pretty funny - he's about 35 lbs, but you should have heard him PLANT his paws on the stairs, you could hear him all over the house. When we first got him he was a ninja, nothing on his collar, 15 lbs - you never knew when he would be under your feet. Now he has the danglies on his collar and is no ninja for sure. Lots of fun.














Hmm, photo above was cropped...

Okay this is a BAD PHOTO, but had to go to manual to sort of focus and then capture Hugo (changed from Leo) "living in the moment".
Snowstorm, backyard lights on, for those of you that cannot see it (yes apparently there are some out there) - he's leaping in the air for the snowflakes & you can see his shadow.


----------



## the0dore3524

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Here's a pic of what my dog does in the car...she's too big for this! 

https://imgur.com/a/9lOFm


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Great pics guys.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



nfetterly said:


>



I wish The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner would [email protected]@K at me like that. Unfortunately, she knows me too well. 

~ Chance


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Nice editions Gentlemen!


----------



## nfetterly

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I wish The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner would [email protected]@K at me like that. Unfortunately, she knows me too well.
> 
> ~ Chance



Appreciate the comment !!

Okay - he was my Christmas present from my wife..... I wasn't home when the photo was taken, my daughter took it. Knowing her there is probably a treat in her hand. She is quite famous for her - "treat", "no treat" series of photos. She's home with him though and works him - she likes his "army crawl".


----------



## Capolini

Capo at the top of the steps when I came home from food shopping. Making sure I am NOT an intruder!!

In the "Zoomed" in picture, look behind Capo's left shoulder and notice Jimi Hendrix picture on the wall!! Monterey Pop Festival June 18,1967!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Capolini

:thumbsup::twothumbs:rock::rock:*LARGE POTENTIAL OF A NOR'EASTER[BLIZZARD] MONDAY 3.13.17 INTO TUESDAY 3.14.17.*:thumbsup::twothumbs:rock:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Turns out Capone is not part wolf, and after being separated from his family for a month, he finally gets to go home. 
~ Chance 

http://hotair.com/archives/2017/03/25/remember-that-wolf-dog-hybrid-well-the-verdict-is-in/


----------



## Capolini

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Turns out Capone is not part wolf, and after being separated from his family for a month, he finally gets to go home.
> ~ Chance
> 
> http://hotair.com/archives/2017/03/25/remember-that-wolf-dog-hybrid-well-the-verdict-is-in/





Thats nice. Capone and his owners can be happy again.

CAPO and CAPONE,,,,,,,,,,,,,Two nice Canine mobsters!


----------



## Mp0w3r

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Sheltie breed, my two dogs, Bailey and Katie






My sisters, he's slightly deaf, great dog, his name is Finn


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

^^^^^

Nice pooches,,they look happy in the snow like My Husky! :welcome:


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Great pups and snow picks.


----------



## mniezen

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

I sure enjoy checking in on this thread and seeing all the pics of your dogs. The pic of Capone sure looks like my Kya. 
This is how I officially know it is spring.


upload pic
Sure glad I spent a lot on my vacuum, it gets well used in the spring.


image uploading

Those pics are in the same field five days apart. Melting quick!


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

OK from snow to the beach . This was last weekend in so cal.



image sharing



forum image hosting

Saved the best for last my gf and puppy



adult photo hosting


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

My Pennsylvania Girlfriend w/ Capo as a Pup-10 weeks old.









And my California girlfriend,,,CAPO was not born yet! 






I am 13.77 pounds lighter today thanks to CAPO!


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

CAPO= STUD...


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Offgridled said:


> CAPO= STUD...



CAPO is a stud,he has lots of girlfriends!!:bow:

My name is Bob/Robert/Roberto,,,,,,,,,,,,,,CAPO puts me to shame! :mecry:


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Capolini said:


> CAPO is a stud,he has lots of girlfriends!![emoji144]
> 
> My name is Bob/Robert/Roberto,,,,,,,,,,,,,,CAPO puts me to shame! :mecry:


The stud family for sure


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

My son is very patient and gets his reward!!,,EVENTUALLY!























Finally,,,,the reward!


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Making me hungry


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Capo Stalking a Rabbit. We got within 7' before Easter Bunny Rabbit hit the road!


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Good boy capo get him


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Offgridled said:


> Good boy capo get him



LOL!! :twothumbs


----------



## mniezen

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Nice pics Capolini. I love it when a dog has that intent "I want that" look. Rabbit for me chocolate for dad?
Here is Kya alertly listening to the hound dogs which she does not like. It is hound dog trials weekend here where they tree some unfortunate animal (usually a cougar) and the sportingly shoot it out of the tree. Intense sarcasm there.


pic uploadcertificity.com

Hard to even distract her, she is so intent on listening. I cannot actually hear their baying just the occasional gunshot.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

This sweetheart showed up in our back yard a week ago. 






She was wearing a collar but nothing was present to identify her owner. 






I knew she was loved by how well behaved she was and the fact that she never cowered. Our yard is just a little over an acre and fenced-in except for where the driveway begins at the street. Since she came whenever I called, I was able to let her run and play when I was outside. 

I put a big sign on the fence at the front of the house thinking her owner would be driving around the neighborhood [email protected]@King for her. I also called the Humane Society and provided them with my contact information and her description. 






I took her for a drive over to my mom's house to work on her car. While there, I let her run around the yard. Such a good doggy, came whenever I called. 

Mom and I took her to the vet to have her checked for a chip. Funny story, I walked into the clinic and told the two 20 something female employees that I found a dog and wanted them to check her for a chip. I ask them if they could come out to my van and do the test there. They both looked at each other and said, "No." in unison. Me being a little slow on the up-take said, "She has a collar but I don't trust it to hold her and I don't want her to get away and run out into the highway. No, I don't think I can carry her all the way. Will one of you come out to the van and help me?" They offered me a leash and finally one came out and helped. I noticed she stayed way back until she saw my mom in the van.

Doggy was so good. She must have been on a leash before because she didn't pull away at all. Two seconds inside the vet and all three women fell in love with her. So friendly and not the least bit shy or afraid. No luck on her being chipped. They checked her teeth and told us she was just a puppy.

Around 8pm I put her in the garage with some food and water, praying her owner would show up tomorrow. 

The next day around noon, I knew I was becoming attached when she chewed off a branch of one of my prized Japanese maples and I didn't even care. 






Doggy and I were doing a little yard work when I heard a car in the driveway. I walked around the house with doggy leading the way. A guy was talking to The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner then turned to me and said my name. He picked up doggy and told us her name was Legacy. I asked where he lived and what his number was. 30 seconds later they were gone. 

And that's the story of Legacy's visit. 

~ Chance


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Oh I'm happy and sad at the same time. Great time you had and shows what a great person you really are chance. Great story my friend.


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Great picture *mniezen.
*

Cute mini wolf named Legacy.


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Capolini said:


> Great picture *mniezen.
> *
> 
> Cute mini wolf named Legacy.


+1 love those pics indeed!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Offgridled said:


> Oh I'm happy and sad at the same time. Great time you had and shows what a great person you really are chance. Great story my friend.



 Thank you.  

~ Chance


----------



## aginthelaw

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

You should have walked her home so she knows where to go the next time she runs away. Did they tell you how she got loose? Did you tell them to chip her? 

The drug detection dog in our town took off from his handler. The day before they were going to put him to sleep (he was turned into a kill shelter), the chief of police was contacted by an officer from another dept who recognized him. He asked the shelter, "why didn't you contact the police dept?" They said how would we know who to contact? He replied, because the dog has a chip! They apparently ever checked.


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



aginthelaw said:


> You should have walked her home so she knows where to go the next time she runs away. Did they tell you how she got loose? Did you tell them to chip her?
> 
> The drug detection dog in our town took off from his handler. The day before they were going to put him to sleep (he was turned into a kill shelter), the chief of police was contacted by an officer from another dept who recognized him. He asked the shelter, "why didn't you contact the police dept?" They said how would we know who to contact? He replied, because the dog has a chip! They apparently ever checked.





Chip is very important. I got Capo a chip when he was 6 months old. He always has his ID/Rabies info on his collar for back up.

In my travels I have found 3 Dogs. All you have to do is take them to any vet. They will gladly scan the Dog.

This one GSD Dog I found happened to go to the local Vet where I took him to get identified. I still remember her name,,,,,Sunny! I am glad I was able to help. She was running around on a busy road.


----------



## mniezen

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Nice little puppy Chance!! Glad his dad found him. It would have been mixed for me...happy he found his home and sad it wasn't mine. I can never visit the SPCA. Hate hearing about dogs being put down. The last treatment center (addiction) I worked at we were working on a plan to permanently adopt dogs that were going to be put down and use them for therapy with the clients. Great idea... a lot of money and planning. Still don't think it exists.


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Back in Business! :twothumbs


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

So cute capo...


----------



## Capolini

March 18,2011. First day w/ CAPO.

Look under his nose and you see the tip of a Nylabone!!!


----------



## mniezen

Great picture Capolini! I love puppies. I will see if I have a puppy pic of Kya to post. Would love to see other puppy pics if you have them.

Found one.[

url=https://postimg.org/image/ppktzxmpr/]



[/url]free image hostingcertificity.com

Here is one of Kya at about 5 weeks old. Stupid computers....lost most of the pics I had of her when she was this little.


----------



## Capolini

^^^^

Nice one! Wow,,you got her young. Capo was 10 weeks when I got him. I have a few dozen pics of him from 2.5 to 4 months old.I have some in the first few pages of this thread. I will post some more.


----------



## Capolini

Some may be duplicates,,,did not feel like scrolling through 15 pages!














Peaking out my car rear window!







He looks very alert...wide eyes open!






Before I got his stainless steel bowls!






The same day w/ most of the bone exposed this time!






4 weeks old,I may have posted this one before. The breeder took it,the oldest picture I have of him.A picture of a picture! Lost the originals[this and others] when my computer crashed.


----------



## mniezen

Great pictures! He has such awesome colouring around his eyes. Kinda like a super hero mask. Kya was removed from her mom after 10 days and I got her at 4 weeks. This was the usual routine with the people who owned her mom and dad. Anyone else got puppy pics?


----------



## DarlingSoul

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Capolini said:


> Mans best friend. How many of you Flashaholics have Dogs? What breed/how many Dog do you have?
> 
> I know for sure that I would never have purchased an LED Torch if it was not for my Siberian Husky, "Capo"! It is a necessity to have a torch for safety and navigation! I walk Capo at least 6.5 miles a day[10.46KM].Two of my night walks are on semi-Isolated dirt roads with 0 to 5 cars driving by in an Hours+ time. The other is on a hiking trail with no cars!
> 
> I blame Capo for turning me into a Flashaholic! I reached 20 torches in my first year!
> 
> He is my only Dog and one is enough,,,,being that I live in a Condominium!! He is a great Dog and loved by all.An Absolute "Chick Magnet"!! lol! He is VERY alert, has a very high prey drive, escape artist[!!!], agile, athletic and a great disposition!
> 
> He will be Three[3] the day after Christmas[12.26.2013/26.12.2013!] Date numerically diversified for ALL CPF members around the World!
> 
> 
> Please tell me about your pooches! No Dog is better than another. They are all special in their own way!
> 
> 
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS/HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL!!:santa:*
> 
> PHOTO WAS TAKEN A FEW WEEKS AGO.THANKS TO *NORM *FOR HELPING ME POST IT!!!



The look is piercing through my eyes, best thing that it didn't attack you.


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



DarlingSoul said:


> The look is piercing through my eyes, best thing that it didn't attack you.




:welcome:
lol! Yes ,,very piercing eyes,,He only attacks intruders or someone who wants to hurt me or Barbo!


----------



## kj2

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Last weekend, we did a nice walk along the water.


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

^^^^^

Nice picture,,thanks for posting. He/She looks like a very alert and powerful pooch!

What breed? Mastiff, bulldog, or boxer/pittbull mix,,,I am out of guesses!,,,none of the above!


----------



## kj2

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

She  is a South African Boerboel. Listed now as a 'dangerous' dog breed here in the Netherlands. She is not that dangerous, as long the family is safe 
On the photo, she is waiting for my command to come.


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



kj2 said:


> She  is a South African Boerboel. Listed now as a 'dangerous' dog breed here in the Netherlands. She is not that dangerous, as long the family is safe
> On the photo, she is waiting for my command to come.



ohhh yes,,,,,,,,,,,,I must be getting old[57 on June 4th]. I remember you telling me that awhile ago!

My First guess was right,,,It is a "Mastiff" breed.


----------



## kj2

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Capolini said:


> My First guess was right,,,It is a "Mastiff" breed.


that's correct 
Weather is perfect today, so will be a nice long evening walk later tonight.


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Great pic and breed. Dogs are not mean it's how the owners raise them.


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Capolini said:


> ohhh yes,,,,,,,,,,,,I must be getting old[57 on June 4th]. I remember you telling me that awhile ago!
> 
> My First guess was right,,,It is a "Mastiff" breed.


You are getting old comes with wisdom but memory we are working on!!


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Offgridled said:


> Great pic and breed. Dogs are not mean it's how the owners raise them.


 post #6!!!!!

That is true for most breeds. I guess it is not a matter of being mean, it is a matter of what these Dogs inherited instincts and behaviors have been over the years.A stranger would not have a chance against them the dogs weigh b/w 110 lbs and 176 lbs depending on whether Male or Female.

Click on the link he provided and read about the breed.The owners and family are protected, strangers have a good chance of getting polished off!


----------



## Watchman323

I am not able to post pics of my dogs. I'll learn it eventually.
they are Twinkie and Bagel.
Twinkie is supposed to be a fox terrier, but she looks more like a Basenji.
Bagel is a miniature dachshund.


----------



## Capolini

*Just waking up!*






*ALERT and waiting for,,,,,,,,*








*BREAKFAST!!!*


----------



## Capolini

*My wonderful son is Seven years old today! He is Handsome, Intelligent, athletic and has a GREAT Disposition!*

Very first picture leaving the breeders.










A RARE picture of the Two of us.7 months Old.













*CAPO WATCHING HIMSELF ON TV WHEN HE WAS A PUPPY!

*






*
*


----------



## GuyinWY

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

I have two now, a 4 year old Czech Shepherd named Rika and her daughter, a Shep/ Malinois cross named Ivy. Wonderful dogs, Rika has done protection work and Ivy is in bite work training now. I’m hoping to start herding with them come summer.


----------



## jabe1

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Capo looks great!
we lost our wonderful mixed breed ( shepheard/ husky/lab) mix, Molly, on Nov 30th. She acted like a rambunctious pup until about the middle of last September. Nearly twelve great years with her and we miss her terribly.
here's a poor pic of her enjoying the spring sunshine.


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



jabe1 said:


> Capo looks great!
> we lost our wonderful mixed breed ( shepheard/ husky/lab) mix, Molly, on Nov 30th. She acted like a rambunctious pup until about the middle of last September. Nearly twelve great years with her and we miss her terribly.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/7z6bn



Thanks,,,,time sure flies.

I am sorry for your loss. Our pooches are more special than most people!

p.s. Poor Browns!!


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



GuyinWY said:


> I have two now, a 4 year old Czech Shepherd named Rika and her daughter, a Shep/ Malinois cross named Ivy. Wonderful dogs, Rika has done protection work and Ivy is in bite work training now. I’m hoping to start herding with them come summer.


 :welcome: Good luck with your Two Pooches.


----------



## nfetterly

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Will load some later this week. Newfoundlander / Standard Poodle mix (pretty much all black with a little light brown around the snout & whitish socks) - 14 months old and Great Pyrenees / Standard Poodle mix (all white) - 6 months old. Going for the hypoallergenic..., first time we've spent more than fees from shelter on a dog.

The black one I think was the runt of the litter and the white one was the giant of the litter.

Hugo at 8 weeks when we got him







a month or so later...






Then what I call "Hugo living in the moment" - okay - not an easy photo to get...







One my daughter took with her iphone...







Note the cow slipper in the upper LH corner where he's thrown it...







Photos withe the other one later...


----------



## Capolini

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

^^^

Nice,,,your daughter is a good photographer!


----------



## GuyinWY

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*



Capolini said:


> :welcome: Good luck with your Two Pooches.



Thank you!


----------



## blueridgeman

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

Here's my girl Sash, the one who is afraid of the dark 




And her big brother Bandit who passed away this year at 15, we both miss him


----------



## nfetterly

*Re: WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?*

A few more photos, the first one with a friends Bernese puppy, these photos NOT taken with an iphone






Hugo decidedly NOT looking very intelligent with his tongue hanging out...





















Alot going on here...






Then back in October with a game of look what I have... and you don't...


























Back to puppy Hugo photos






Back to puppy Askim photos, he's about 6 weeks here...











https://photos.smugmug.com/Leo/i-HMtqCJg/0/87196af6/XL/NWF_9519-XL.jpg[/[img]

[IMG]https://photos.smugmug.com/Leo/i-kXCzT2W/0/157aabf9/XL/NWF_9522-XL.jpg

















Fitting shot for the end...


----------

